# Freddies Late Model & Slider Carpet Racing



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I just thought I would start a new thread for the indoor series. I will have my LM and BRP ready for Sunday carpet racing! I blew off the dirt on the Slider and put it on the self, you will see it again when the weather gets nice and the dirt track opens.....

What is the HOT LM carpet set-up?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

a new thread boy we started late in the season and still had over 17,000 veiws. I guess people know where to look for the guys in the know. Oh I forgot I dont know anything 

Well the hot set up will be the one putting you in front. Mr. B-Main. 

Its going to be a nice Great Day of racing this Sunday. BRP points race. We will have all the Late-Models, sliders, Anyone with a Spec Truck Bring it. We wont be in a hurry and we will just have a nice long day of good racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope You can run the sliders and late models for 5 min heats.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We have in the past!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Hope You can run the sliders and late models for 5 min heats.


Sure we can Chinese's CRAP run long time ! :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Hope You can run the sliders and late models for 5 min heats.


We'll just have to have a pitstop at the halfway point and change motors!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well maybe it was bad batch. They seem to be ok now, although famus last words


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

How many plan to race slider and late models this weekend?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will be with the slider this week. All I know its going to be a lot easier all inside. I ordered 3 late-modles yesterday and they are already sold. The late-model class is going to be big, no more cherry picking for you sunshine


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Stock BRP for me and Late Model! :woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Points, *POINTS *, *POINTS RACE this SUNDAY ! ! ! * :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'M IN FOR BRPs AND LATEMODELS.:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

We are going to have a big Late-modle class this sunday for sure. 3-4 heats worth :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> We are going to have a big Late-modle class this sunday for sure. 3-4 hears worth :thumbsup:


*WOW!!! THATS GREAT :thumbsup:*
:roll::roll:
ALOT OF SIDE BY SIDE RACING.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

who is running sliders?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You got me running those Big BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> We are going to have a big Late-modle class this sunday for sure. 3-4 heats worth :thumbsup:


A few ?

How many cars are in a heat & main?

How long is a heat and main? 

What time do you start racing? 

Is it on Sunday all winter? 

How much is mini LM? 

Is it box stock?

Do they run on VP fuel? LOL:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

IN2RACIN said:


> A few ?
> 
> How many cars are in a heat & main?
> 
> ...



How many cars in a heat ? 6

How long are the heats ? 5 min

Racing starts at 12 noon every Sunday ALL WINTER been that way for 5 years

Late Model $ 189.99 SLider $ 179.99

Box Stock ? YES with the exception of 1400 mAh batteries. and you may run the sider rear tires on the late model. Thats about all you can do change shock oils . 

Vp Fuel ? whats that ?


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> How many cars in a heat ? 6
> 
> How long are the heats ? 5 min
> 
> ...


Is it Oval every Sunday? or on-road too? 

What batts. come w/them? 

How much are the 1400? 

3 heats and a main?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

IN2RACIN said:


> Is it Oval every Sunday? or on-road too?
> 
> What batts. come w/them?
> 
> ...


they come with a 1100 mAh and the 1400's are $ 19.99

Three heats with a reshuffle after 2 and then the mains and we will bump 1 :thumbsup: The Kingdom ROCKS Now that I know who the POD racer is this is funny


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> they come with a 1100 mAh and the 1400's are $ 19.99
> 
> Three heats with a reshuffle after 2 and then the mains and we will bump 1 :thumbsup: The Kingdom ROCKS Now that I know who the POD racer is this is funny


 
I'm not sure what a POD racer is but???? Thanks for the info.


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

I now know (POD), thanks for telling me Freddie.kinda funny..All this Summer I was racing in the "Kingdom" and didn't even know it!! The Kingdom does "ROCK"!!! LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't wait to get my own "Castle" done so we can come race in Freddie's Kingdom once again!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I know one thing, ITs Wed. night and we have a lot of people here praticing. I think once we get going in the next few weeks. We might start a Wednesday night racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just took the wing off the pink ride. SWEET ! ! its goes just fine around the carpet :dude:


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

What Is your track fee.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Its $ 10.00 :thumbsup:

In the Kingdom we are here to have a good time and enjoy the winter.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

.....


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow 10$ that buys more FUN than you could shake a stick at! I can run 2 classes for what it cost at other tracks! Way to go Freddie, the kingdom ROCKS!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well its all about having a good time. :thumbsup: With a lot of good racers and friends


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Freddie you got PM


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

lawnguy said:


> Freddie you got PM


Back atcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

A lot of you remember the Mini-T days. 5 years ago we had 50-70 racers a week racing their Mini-T’s Then do to a number of different things they sort of fell off. We had an off road set up inside. Table tops, whoop Dees etc. 

Well more news. Losi is also going to release a 1/18th scale Mini-Desert Truck. I purchased the A package so when they arrive we will have yet another option. We will bring back out all of those jumps and bumps and we can race those off road all inside in the warmth of the Kingdom.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I loved those jumps :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I would run it. That would be a nice change from the oval. Nothing against the oval, but I do like some variety.


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> A lot of you remember the Mini-T days. 5 years ago we had 50-70 racers a week racing their Mini-T’s Then do to a number of different things they sort of fell off. We had an off road set up inside. Table tops, whoop Dees etc.
> 
> Well more news. Losi is also going to release a 1/18th scale Mini-Desert Truck. I purchased the A package so when they arrive we will have yet another option. We will bring back out all of those jumps and bumps and we can race those off road all inside in the warmth of the Kingdom.


Count me in Ron


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Is there any given reason Losi went with 27mhz instead of spectrum on the mini desert truck???


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

prolly to keep the cost down i would imagine...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Is there any given reason Losi went with 27mhz instead of spectrum on the mini desert truck???


When they told me about it I complained to them about it. And Nat was right thats what they said to get the cost point. 

Its all about the $$$$$$


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I like it those BRP # 520 ball bearings will fit right in it !!!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> When they told me about it I complained to them about it. And Nat was right thats what they said to get the cost point.
> 
> Its all about the $$$$$$


Why even include the junk radio anyway. It didn't seem to hurt the LM, Slider sales.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah I think there going towards a different market ? They didnt have a real good reason when I asked


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any Slider/late model drivers= I will have the BRP rent a racer sunday. It's $10.00 to rent I charge and wrench it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> yeah I think there going towards a different market ? They didnt have a real good reason when I asked


Yea, The radio shack market.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

they should make a artr version without the crap radio...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Any Slider/late model drivers= I will have the BRP rent a racer sunday. It'sa $10.00 to rent I charge and wrench it :thumbsup:


remember it is a winning car! oops truck!!!!



Hey Josh, if you are out there......here is your chance.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

*Just an info notice*. The rock crawling course will be *off limits *tomorrow. The club came and expoxied portions of it and it takes three days to dry.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

The Kingdom Rocked today, Thank you everyone over 40 entries today and growing


Congradulations to Tylor for spanking the boys at the Gate and showing them how 1/12th scale is ran :thumbsup: Way to go !!



Freddie's Indoor Carpet 
10-26-2008 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Rick Arendale with 58/5:04.43

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 112 10:03.29 Dan Porcase :woohoo: 
2 3 110 10:03.23 Dave Lazor 
3 1 107 10:03.03 Rick Arendale 
4 2 105 10:01.99 Ross Jaenke 
5 6 102 10:01.87 Mark Jr. 
6 8 93 10:01.41 George 
7 5 77  7:12.24 Bill Weaver 
8 7 23 2:22.08 Natalie Collier 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 51 5:00.16 George 
2 1 51 5:04.41 Don Deutsch 
3 3 50 5:00.98 Ron Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Wayne Gerber with 62/5:00.83

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 62 5:01.27 Bud 
2 1 62 5:04.65 Wayne Gerber 
3 3 60 5:00.85 Patrick Barber 
4 4 60 5:00.87 Michael Elwood 
5 7 57 5:01.20 Howard Kemery 
6 5 57 5:04.66 Rick Arendale 
7 6 55 5:02.21 Don Smolik 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 4-Cell Stock: 
Chris Klink with 57/4:01.88

-- 4-Cell Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 4:01.87 Chris Klink 
2 2 54 4:01.43 Howard Kemery 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Spec Truck: 
Cecil Parson with 55/4:04.35

-- Spec Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 52 4:03.59 Thriller :thumbsup: 
2 4 52 4:04.20 Bob Williams 
3 5 49 4:01.68 Don Williams 
4 3 39 4:03.29 Mark Jr 
5 1 27 2:02.35 Cecil Parson  

-- Spec Truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 44 4:03.29 Norm S  
2 2 43 4:03.80 mark Sr. 
3 3 37 4:01.01 Zach Porcase 

Best Heat Lap/Time for COT: 
Cecil Parson with 73/5:04.20

-- COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 71 5:02.35 Thriller 
2 1 62 4:27.70 Cecil Parson  
3 3 59 5:02.95 Dan Porcase 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late Models: 
Patrick Barber with 60/5:01.16

-- Late Models - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 58 5:04.85 Patrick Barber  
2 6 57 5:01.95 Natalie Collier 
3 3 56 5:04.66 Dave Lazor 
4 8 52 5:04.18 Rich Rumplik 
5 4 51 5:05.06 Michael Elwood 
6 7 47 4:58.56 Dave Messenger 
7 5 19 2:05.33 Bill Weaver 
8 2 18 1:45.10 Adam Bacht 

-- Late Models - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 53 5:08.73 Dave Messenger 
2 2 52 5:13.55 Rich Rumplik 
3 1 51 5:02.22 Daniel Collier 
4 3 46 5:02.67 Paul Becht 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Mini - Slider: 
Patrick Barber with 57/5:00.94

-- Mini - Slider - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 55 5:00.63 Chris :woohoo: 
2 1 48 5:03.14 Patrick Barber 
3 3 44 5:04.26 Ron Collier 
4 5 2 0:10.41 Jason 
5 6 2 0:10.87 Jsoh 
6 4 2 0:11.17 David Ulichney


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Great time at the Kingdom today!!! Awesome turnout! That last late model main was crazy!!! Cant wait for next week. Smooth program today Freddie/Bud thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie >> Thanks great day of racing. The BRP rent a racer 2 for 2 with 2 different drivers


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*GREAT RACING TODAY..THE LATE MODELS ARE GOING TO BE ALOT OF FUN..ALOT OF CLOSE RACING:thumbsup: THANKS FEDDIE FOR MAKING THE KINGDOM SUCH A FUN PLACE TO RACE.:woohoo:*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I dont know if you noticed sold another 2 yesterday. and I got a PM from someone we all know wanting to buy one now Stay tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep im one of the guys that came in an bought a late model(i was in the black an grey coat). Im looking forward to bang plastic with you guys. Looks like loads of fun. Ill be in sometime this week to get a couple laps in an set up my car(any pointers would be great). Thanks again Freddy. 

PS Eventually you will have my girl friend racing as well.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BONES 99...*WELCOME TO THE KINGDOM...*YOUR IN FOR SOME BIG FUN.:woohoo:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Davon. From what i saw on sunday it looks like a ton of fun. I cant wait.


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Sunday was great a good turn out great competition, plus customer satisfaction,m well worth the trip out there,


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Bones_99 said:


> Thanks Davon. From what i saw on sunday it looks like a ton of fun. I cant wait.


in mich. we run on carpet. i use alot of neg. camber in the rf and pos. camber in the lf. if you can change springs i would use an associated red side shock spring from a pan car on the rf and a gold on the lf with a copper on the rr. if you have to use stock springs buy some extra spacers and put at least 3 of the thickest spacers in the lf and rr and a couple in the lf. i stand my shocks up and straight as i can get them. if allowed i would run a bead of super glue around the outer tread on the rf tire. this keeps the tire from biting when you turn in so it doesn't flip on you. turn the steering down as far as you can and still get around the track. this is what i've done to my car and as of right now i have two track records and have won 2 out of 3 races i've ran and a third in the other, hope this helps.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

We Only Run The Stock Shock Springs...you Can Change Oil,position And Spacers...you Also Can Use A 1400mah Factory Assembled Battery Pack.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah as Davon said has to stay stock. Other than the spring change i will have to give the others a try. Thanks. I know every driver is different just looking for some type of starting point.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ask Tangtester what His late model setup is


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah because his slider set up was S L O W


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Well aleast I was running my Slow TQed slider! I did not winnie out like some people.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Its hard being me, so much to do push a mouse button here, get something to eat. man I barely had enough time to relax


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Freddy im going to try an make it down either tonight and/or tomorrow to get a little practice/setup time in on the track.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well today. I close at 5:30 but tomorrow I close at 8:00 pm and probably stay later than that. We get at least 10 guys to show up tomorrow night we can run some races :thumbsup: We can never have enough fun


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah i wont make it today we have to work over an get trucks shipped out but tomorrow for sure. Running on the slick shop floors is hard LOL

Oh an one quick question. Are we aloud to modify the stock tires?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well today. I close at 5:30 but tomorrow I close at 8:00 pm and probably stay later than that. We get at least 10 guys to show up tomorrow night we can run some races :thumbsup: We can never have enough fun


Freddie -- your link to Freddie's Hobbies http://www.freddieshobbies.com/ doesn't work


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes I know thats the next thing on my to-do list. I need a secretary. Way to much to do :drunk::drunk:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Oh an one quick question. Are we aloud to modify the stock tires?


WHAT DO YOU WANT TO DO???


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

WHO'S GOING TO BE THERE THIS SUNDAY???
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
I'M IN FOR LATE MODEL AND BRPs OR SLIDERS.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey dave any setup tips im coming indoors sunday with that slider if anyones running


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

IM out......This will be the first weekend off in 2 months


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be out of town, so I will not make it - have FUN!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

marlborochippy said:


> Hey dave any setup tips im coming indoors sunday with that slider if anyones running


I HAVEN'T RUN THE SLIDER YET BUT THERE WILL BE A CLASS OF THEM.:thumbsup:
THEY RUN THEM WITHOUT THE WING.


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Slider & BRP for Sunday for me


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

thanks dave will see if i can get there


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

DAVON said:


> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> I'M IN FOR LATE MODEL AND BRPs OR SLIDERS.



Yeah What He Said!:wave:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I might give LM a shot if I get time to set it up. I have both BRPs apart now & been wanting to do some painting, so its probably slim chance.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ill be their to run late model. Lets see how well i do I cleaning up the rear. LOL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know there is a joke in there


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh i know i was just hoping on one would point it out but good job. LOL I will be the butt of the jokes. LOL Will be in to practice tonight as well. So make sure you have the joke book ready!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

well I just turned the heat on, Your welcome to come on down now :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wish i could but i dont think work would like that. LOL Now the owner comes in an asks if i can unload a truck at 6. Great! doesnt he know i need track time. LOL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You looked sick last I saw you start caughing or something geezzz I am sure you can come up with something.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol Thats good. Im hoping that i can at least get an hour in. We will see.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Was hopin to make it out tonite Freddie, not so... Have fun see ya sun!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Was hopin to make it out tonite Freddie, not so... Have fun see ya sun!


cool see you then :wave:


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Freddie you got PM


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man had fun practicing lastnight. Nice talking with you guys. Paul thanks for letting me drive the rock crawler. Very cool. See you guys and girls soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How many BRP racers will be running there BRP cars Sunday ?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I know I just got the one I had back 20 mins ago I need to go through it and I will give it a try. To bad Tangs going to sissy out


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL HAVE MY BRP.:thumbsup:
I THINK NATALIE,RON AND MARK WILL BE THERE TOO.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am thinking of coming Sunday to race my BRP, hope there be enough to make the class.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I am thinking of coming Sunday to race my BRP, hope there be enough to make the class.


THERE SHOULD BE ENOUGH..:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

The Freddie's Hobbies web site is back up and running, Just click the link on the right :thumbsup:

I placed last weeks race results from the Kingdom on it


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> How many BRP racers will be running there BRP cars Sunday ?


Slider an BRP for this Sunday


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

There are a bunch of newbi's out praticing today :thumbsup:

They 're climbing to the top


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I'll try to come out some Sunday when the weather sucks which should be soon and help some of the new racers with car setup, driving ect  :thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> I think I'll try to come out some Sunday when the weather sucks which should be soon and help some of the new racers with car setup, driving ect  :thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


That would be cool some of these guys who bought the LM have asked about the BRP's It would be nice for them not only to get a car but to have it nicly set up to make driving a little better for them. its going to be a good year in the Kingdom


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> I think I'll try to come out some Sunday when the weather sucks which should be soon and help some of the new racers with car setup, driving ect  :thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


if you come outr sunday i need another body thanks Ron


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry not this Sunday  You want it shipped?


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Sorry not this Sunday  You want it shipped?


no not important thanks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

DON'T FORGET TO TURN YOUR CLOCKS BACK TONIGHT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

DAVON said:


> DON'T FORGET TO TURN YOUR CLOCKS BACK TONIGHT.:thumbsup:


& check your smoke detector!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*BIG FUN IN THE KINGDOM TODAY...THE LATE MODEL RACING IS GETTING REALLY FAST AND FUN.:woohoo: THANKS FREDDIE,ERIC AND DON FOR RUNNING THINGS TODAY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Did You go 60 laps like I did?


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

What kind of Slider turnout are you getting? Are you guys running them with the wings off?
I might make it out some Sunday soon to run with you guys.
Jeff


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

today we had 6 cars other weeks there have been more. and yes the top wings were off.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I forgot to ask what time is racing and when do the doors open?
Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I forgot to ask what time is racing and when do the doors open?
> Jeff


SUNDAYS DOORS OPEN EARLY NOT SURE THE TIME BUT I GET THERE BETWEEN 9-10 AM...RACING AT NOON.
WE ARE RACING THIS SATURDAY...RACING AT 5PM
BRING YOUR BRP ALSO.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

DAVON said:


> SUNDAYS DOORS OPEN EARLY NOT SURE THE TIME BUT I GET THERE BETWEEN 9-10 AM...RACING AT NOON.
> WE ARE RACING THIS SATURDAY...RACING AT 5PM
> BRING YOUR BRP ALSO.


I can't make it this Sat. It's my 40th birthday party:woohoo: Are you racing Sunday too?
Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I can't make it this Sat. It's my 40th birthday party:woohoo: Are you racing Sunday too?
> Jeff


*:hat:HAPPY 40TH JEFF:hat:*
NOT SURE ABOUT SUNDAY KEEP AN EYE OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Dave. My birthday is on Thurs. the 6th but we're celebrating it on Sat.
Jeff


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

He opens doors around 8am on sunday, and yes there are running sunday also. Freddie is cooking hotdogs next sunday...


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Great time today Freddie!!! Those late models races were pretty exciting! 12 cars! Plenty of action!!! Cant wait till next week!

Nat

Happy birfday bubby!!!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

What is the lane width you guys run for oval?


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Did You go 60 laps like I did?


I pulled off 59 with a lm...


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Geezzz Natalie. Good job!!! I had a ton of fun on sunday. Up to the point i let out the magic smoke out of the motor. LOL All good. Their is always next weekend.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for coming out eveyone. 32 entries again this past week. Saturday we will have a BRP points race. Everyone is welcome to bring theri stuff out and lets make it a full night of racing. I went and bought 1/4 pound wienies so we dont feel left out coming here. And yes we will be racing Sunday as well. Two great days of racing at the Kingdom :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How many ran BRP's Sunday and Who won  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Humm I will have to try an hit up both days. Hey Freddy. You going to get some more motors in??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

just placed my order a second ago. 15 on their way :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> How many ran BRP's Sunday and Who won  :thumbsup:


WE ONLY HAD 4 AND I CAME OUT THE WINNER.:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> just placed my order a second ago. 15 on their way :thumbsup:


I'LL TAKE 14 OF THEM...JUST KIDDING:wave:
I ONLY WANT 2.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL Sweet Thanks Freddy you the man. I know why this one got toasted. To much play in the shaft. Thats what she said atleast. LOL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> LOL Sweet Thanks Freddy you the man. I know why this one got toasted. To much play in the shaft. Thats what she said atleast. LOL


Sounds like you need a bigger shaft  TMI


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL wow all kinds of wrong! Ill be in on wednesday hopfully so will the motors. lol


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> LOL wow all kinds of wrong! Ill be in on wednesday hopfully so will the motors. lol


They will be UPS gets here about 3ish now a day but we are open for pratice until 8 pm :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> just placed my order a second ago. 15 on their way :thumbsup:


 just wondering if you are having a problem with the stock losi l.m. and slider motors. we keep burning them up and now we are looking for a new motor to go to. i've found a trinity motor that has a 33 turn arm in it bearings and can come apart to be cleaned. we in mich. are ordering a bunch of these to try at our track. it's to the point right now that were going thru a motor every week just to much money for this class.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I have to say yes and no. Its sort of a hit and miss some motors last a month or so and others not even a heat. I am working with Horizon and have been talking with their Product support people. I am sure its just a quality control issue. If it was a motor problem they all would either be bad or good , but do to the fast we get a wide range or life span they are looking into it. I will keep everyone posted


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i will let you no how ours works as well. the stock motors just to inconsistent so we decided to try the trinity. were hoping that they will be more like the legend motor and hold up for awhile. i put a set of trinity xxx brushes in and it pretty much ate the comm up in the stock motor. the motor were looking at also can be bought for under 20 bucks which we liked as well.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

CHINA :freak:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> CHINA :freak:


 = BIRD FLU!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> CHINA :freak:


yeah but I am pretty sure the Associated motors come from the tent next to the 280 tent :freak: They run long time :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> yeah but I am pretty sure the Associated motors come from the tent next to the 280 tent :freak: They run long time :woohoo::woohoo:


Associated are Mabuchi. I think the Losi are another Chinese brand that just copies Mabuchi.
Maybe We can get a US made motor  Oh sorry no longer any made here


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Freddy. Ever think of having a Modified class for the sliders an late models?? Not that im ready for that. You could have the stock class with the rules we have then a Mod class with its own set of rules. Say you can run foam tires for them bigger motors. No brushless or lipo packs. Just a suggestion. 

I like the stock class makes it more of setup an driver(or crash less lol).


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Hey Freddy. Ever think of having a Modified class for the sliders an late models?? Not that im ready for that. You could have the stock class with the rules we have then a Mod class with its own set of rules. Say you can run foam tires for them bigger motors. No brushless or lipo packs. Just a suggestion.
> 
> I like the stock class makes it more of setup an driver(or crash less lol).


NOOOO ! ! ! ! Unless you come and spank everyone each week dont even think about it. from everyone I see out there they ALL need to work on there cars and slow them down if nothing else


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Slow down??? Thought the point was the fastest around the track wins?? I understand what you mean.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Slow down??? Thought the point was the fastest around the track wins?? I understand what you mean.


Slow and steady will win every time. You need to watch a bit closer. Baby steps Grasshopper


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Speed kills, Consistency will win everytime!


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

i know i was just busting on you.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well got the car setup the way i like it som im ready for Sat. an Sunday racing!!!! See you fellas then!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I was watching Bones go around pretty good last night. We will see how he stacks up to 15 other guys and gals. The Late-Model class is growing every week. Cecil bought one last week. That should give us 3 heats of 6 pretty good :thumbsup:

As for the Sliders, 8-12 each week is nice. There a little tricky to drive with the open wheels, No rubbing going on there or you will bite it hard. 

And then the BRP's full fields each and every week. with or without a points race. :thumbsup: Yes I would say our 1/18th scale program is doing pretty well. 

Thanks to everyone who comes out eacha nd every week. Its you the racers that make it happen. Remember MAN size wiennies this Saturday night all on the Kingdom :thumbsup: Racing starts at 5 and remember Sunday we can do it all again. :woohoo::woohoo:

P.S. the race results are up on the stores web site if you want to take a look


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hell you had me at Man size wiennies!! lol I'll be their.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Hell you had me at Man size wiennies!! lol I'll be their.



Oh boy, we need to start worrying now. No more late nights for you


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL No worries. Are we going to see the pink machine this weekend???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> LOL No worries. Are we going to see the pink machine this weekend???


Yes you will both nights. Patty should be running Saturday night. He will give me something to chase


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

freddie i don't no if this is allowed in your minis but we are drilling the motor plate to try and let some air get thru the motor and also we've taken a heatsink from an old speed control and screwed it to the top of the motor plate over the tranny to try and draw some heat away from these junk motors. we got our motors from trinity today and are going to start testing them this weekend. i sure hope there better than the stock losi mini motors.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Keep me posted, I just received a new batch of motors from Horizon. These are from a new shipment. It may of just be a quality control issue. Lets hope they get it sorted out. Thank you for the update:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IS THERE ANYBODY THAT ISN'T RUNNING ON SATURDAY BUT PLANNING ON RUNNING SUNDAY?....I MIGHT DO BOTH DAYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I know 5 or 6 of the new guys will be there both days, plus I will be there  Arn't you lucky


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Let me think about that for while.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im going to try an hit both days up.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I know 5 or 6 of the new guys will be there both days, plus I will be there  Arn't you lucky


Wow two days with Freddie. Hmmmmmmm anyone have a 2x4 that I can hit myself in the head with?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I can hook you up with that Tang


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I want to video it and post it on You Tube .. See the love is showing. 

Your just after the Man size weinnies I know the truth.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Your just after the Man size weinnies I know the truth.


Insert bad joke here>


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah that what keeps things fun. Hey by the way isn't it about that time for the Cry Bump ?


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cry Bump??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Speed kills, Consistency will win everytime!


HEY JEFF I PLAN ON BEING THERE SUNDAY....COME ON OUT.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

If I dont make it on Saturday ill try to be there on Sunday!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Eric said if anyone wants to run the SPec Trucks on Sat night he will come do some cherry picking


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone who came out ! ! I will see most of you tomorrow as well :thumbsup: Remember Next Week another BRP Points race. I feel another 50 entry week :thumbsup: Thanks guys the Kingdom loves ya. Here are your race results:

11-08-2008 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Doug Keener with 58/5:04.89

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 56 5:02.03 Doug Keener:thumbsup: 
2 2 55 5:04.35 Rick Arendale 
3 6 54 5:04.05 Bill Weaver 
4 4 54 5:05.20 Dan Korff 
5 3 53 5:02.63 Ross Jaenke 
6 5 49 5:00.03 Bob Sauer 
7 8 43 5:02.52 George Seel 
8 7 28 3:15.22 Dave Lazor 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 5:02.05 George Seel 
2 2 50 5:04.73 Don Deutsch 
3 3 45 5:00.38 Ryan Sauer 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Spec Brushless: 
Michael Elwood with 58/5:00.59

-- BRP Spec Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 113 10:02.48 Don Smolik 
2 4 103 10:01.31 Bob Sauer 
3 1 58 5:08.28 Michael Elwood 
4 3 47 4:38.22 Bill Weaver 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Patrick Barber with 61/5:01.02

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 62 5:02.45 Patrick Barber  
2 2 60 5:00.86 Michael Elwood 
3 3 58 5:00.23 Howard Kemery 
4 4 58 5:02.88 Don Smolik 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late Models: 
Patrick Barber with 59/5:03.74

-- Late Models - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:03.53 Patrick Barber  
2 2 51 5:01.19 Bones 
3 3 51 5:02.78 Rich Rumplik 
4 4 50 5:03.65 Paul Becht 
5 5 46 5:03.87 Adam Bacht 
6 6 30 5:06.87 Mark Chapman 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Mini - Slider: 
Freddie with 56/5:01.54

-- Mini - Slider - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 42 5:02.38 Freddie :woohoo: 
2 3 24 4:34.39 Josh 
3 4 12 2:22.56 Jason 
-- 2 --- DNS --- Dave Lazor


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry Freddie Daniel & I can't make it today leaf season an weather is closing in, will try an make it next week.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was todays racing? Was there enough for a BRP class? Who won?


----------



## pooljedi (Oct 18, 2008)

Freddie, 

Thanks for the fun that was had saturday. I will more than likely be there next week as well with the barney-mobile.

Mark


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry I didnt make it yesterday, I had to pick up a route for work. See ya next week!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Sorry I didnt make it yesterday, I had to pick up a route for work. See ya next week!


We only have a few BRP's run yesterday. Mark Let Bones drive his and he won. 

Remember everyone next week is a BRP poionts race. so Get here early and try to make room for everyone. We got 3 more new people who just bought Late-Models this week that will be here. See you all next week. Remember Wednesday Night is pratice night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man that was a fun weekend!!! It was great saturday. The man size winnies were good. Thanks again Mark for letting me run the BRP. Those things are great to run!!! Once the motor issue with the late-models gets fixed it will be great. Freddy I think those springs may be a little heavy on the brushes are their any lighter ones??


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

theses late model are a blast to drive! first time out won the a-main cant wait for sunday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

iroczcec said:


> theses late model are a blast to drive! first time out won the a-main cant wait for sunday!


It's always fun when You WIN :thumbsup: Good job


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah wait until he has to fight Natalie for the lead. WE will see what he is made of then. PLUS Thriller said he will be out in the LM class. :thumbsup:

This Sunday is going to be Thril Pat's car runs really fast as well. Well as long as Bud is driving the car that is


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry Only one car this weekend....BRP car. See how I have crushed the late model class the last three times I have run, I will let someone else have a chance. LOL I may run the rental truck if no one rents it.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

TangTester said:


> Sorry Only one car this weekend....BRP car. See how I have crushed the late model class the last three times I have run, I will let someone else have a chance. LOL I may run the rental truck if no one rents it.


Somebody needs to hide the Moon Juice


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> Sorry Only one car this weekend....BRP car. See how I have crushed the late model class the last three times I have run, I will let someone else have a chance. LOL I may run the rental truck if no one rents it.


True but I was 3 laps faster than You with the same car in the same heat 

Oh should I mention when I ran Freddies slider what was it? 4 laps faster:freak:

Better hope I never get My own car 

But thanks Guys it was fun running them.

It's really good to see new racers getting into it !!! Good Job Freddie !!!!!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> True but I was 3 laps faster than You with the same car in the same heat
> 
> Oh should I mention when I ran Freddies slider what was it? 4 laps faster:freak:
> 
> ...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Tang, you have a PM!!!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

we started testing a new motor for the late models. we went to a 33 turn trinity motor with adj. timing. we found it to be a little slower than the stock motor but after a 5 min. run the motor were only 75 degrees which is a whole lot cooler than the stocker. with this motor staying cooler i'm sure it will last a whole lot longer than the stocker. we found these motors on the trinity web site and bought them from them as well for only 16 bucks ea. the owner of the track is selling them to the public for 20 bucks so the price of the motor isn't a whole lot more than the stock motor. hopefully this will end our having to buy a new motor every day to race and hoping it makes a full day of racing without burning up.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

hobbyten said:


> we started testing a new motor for the late models. we went to a 33 turn trinity motor with adj. timing. we found it to be a little slower than the stock motor but after a 5 min. run the motor were only 75 degrees which is a whole lot cooler than the stocker. with this motor staying cooler i'm sure it will last a whole lot longer than the stocker. we found these motors on the trinity web site and bought them from them as well for only 16 bucks ea. the owner of the track is selling them to the public for 20 bucks so the price of the motor isn't a whole lot more than the stock motor. hopefully this will end our having to buy a new motor every day to race and hoping it makes a full day of racing without burning up.


interesting :thumbsup:

one track I race at occassionally went to a BL spec (4200kv) which was about the same speed as the stocker, and while it's a bit of an investment the racers have been much happier over the long haul -- no brushes, no burn-up, no maintenance


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

mini_racer said:


> interesting :thumbsup:
> 
> one track I race at occassionally went to a BL spec (4200kv) which was about the same speed as the stocker, and while it's a bit of an investment the racers have been much happier over the long haul -- no brushes, no burn-up, no maintenance


The thing wrong with the brushless is the fact new people cannot buy it and run it. Its growing to fast to put that type of hinderance on it. I got a few of the Triinity 17 turn monsters. I tole people if they work I will sell them to them for cost just so we can race each week without trouble. 

sent a box of motors back to horizon yesterday and a nice letter telling them there JUNK !  They are like a bunch of RETARDS over there.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> The thing wrong with the brushless is the fact new people cannot buy it and run it. Its growing to fast to put that type of hinderance on it. I got a few of the Triinity 17 turn monsters. I tole people if they work I will sell them to them for cost just so we can race each week without trouble.


You're right, you need a dedicated group of racers to jump on that bandwagon -- I was just offering a suggestion/option (and mamba has been selling the 4200s for 20 bucks a pop, so it is more palatable).

If the Trinity's don't work out, they're notoriously hot running, check out the Reedy 19T motors -- they're not a whole lot faster than the stock motors, and run really cool for a mini-mod



> sent a box of motors back to horizon yesterday and a nice letter telling them there JUNK !  They are like a bunch of RETARDS over there.


LOL -- I'll be interested to know they're response.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

mini_racer said:


> interesting :thumbsup:
> 
> one track I race at occassionally went to a BL spec (4200kv) which was about the same speed as the stocker, and while it's a bit of an investment the racers have been much happier over the long haul -- no brushes, no burn-up, no maintenance


now i like the sound of that!!!!! brushless all the way i am in if we can get some others maybe a pro late model class?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

iroczcec said:


> now i like the sound of that!!!!! brushless all the way i am in if we can get some others maybe a pro late model class?


i'm afraid that if you start breaking it up into different classes it will hurt the class.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

hobbyten said:


> i'm afraid that if you start breaking it up into different classes it will hurt the class.


We went through the same thing back when we started running Sliders, and everyone got tired of all the motor-games and battery-games and stuff going poof all the time and it all but killed the Sliders. When they opened it up people came back, and were thrilled at not having to buy a new motor every couple of weeks.
I know that spec-racing works well in a lot of classes and even some tracks, but all I was doing was suggesting IMHO a long-term lower-cost option _(I'm in my third season on the same BL motor)_.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will address the motors, shortly. we will keep things simple. Brushless is not cost effective for a new comer walking into the store and wanting to run. But selling them a motor that will last more than 8 mins I can see is important Horizons Tech Support will have their box or failed motors Monday and they are waiting for them. Lets see what they decide to do with them 

We already have 7 new people coming to add to to tons of people already showing up for LM this Sunday its going to be packed so come early :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I will address the motors, shortly. we will keep things simple. Brushless is not cost effective for a new comer walking into the store ...........


You're right, but those guys need to have some sort of "rookie" class they can run in till the get acclimated to the cars and racing. Anybody that has been racing understands the cost-effectiveness of BL. But we're talking about two different classes of drivers.
Not trying to argue or stir the pot, just offering up what I've seen elsewhere around the country -- and I've seen it all, hell I went to one track and the boys had 8.5 Mongooses in their cars and were flying (literally and figuratively), and I got away with running low and slow(er) and missing the routine melees that sent parts a flyin'. :thumbsup:


p.s. let us know what they tell you about "ye old box O motors"


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I will address the motors, shortly. we will keep things simple. Brushless is not cost effective for a new comer walking into the store and wanting to run. But selling them a motor that will last more than 8 mins I can see is important Horizons Tech Support will have their box or failed motors Monday and they are waiting for them. Lets see what they decide to do with them
> 
> We already have 7 new people coming to add to to tons of people already showing up for LM this Sunday its going to be packed so come early :thumbsup:


If you want a cost-effective solution, mix a mamba 5400kv with the guys running the stock motors, same batteries. They are pretty even. A newcomer can run the stock motors to start with and then decide to go brushless if he wants.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

hobbyten said:


> i'm afraid that if you start breaking it up into different classes it will hurt the class.


yes i understand but brushless system are alot cheaper for theses late models then they are for 1/10 scale and brp's have two classes and didnt seem to hurt them that much.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> yes i understand but brushless system are alot cheaper for theses late models then they are for 1/10 scale and brp's have two classes and didnt seem to hurt them that much.


THE LATE MODEL CLASS IS THE BIGGEST CLASS WE HAVE AND ITS GROWING EVERY WEEK....IF ITS OK WITH FREDDIE WHY NOT START A MODIFIED LATE MODEL CLASS FOR THOSE WHO WANT IT. ISN'T THE RULE..3 MAKES A CLASS??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DAVON said:


> THE LATE MODEL CLASS IS THE BIGGEST CLASS WE HAVE AND ITS GROWING EVERY WEEK....IF ITS OK WITH FREDDIE WHY NOT START A MODIFIED LATE MODEL CLASS FOR THOSE WHO WANT IT. ISN'T THE RULE..3 MAKES A CLASS??


That will help seperate the new Guys from those that have been running for some time.
IROCZ >> The BRP cars use the same brushless as the 1/18th cars and trucks.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

DAVON said:


> THE LATE MODEL CLASS IS THE BIGGEST CLASS WE HAVE AND ITS GROWING EVERY WEEK....IF ITS OK WITH FREDDIE WHY NOT START A MODIFIED LATE MODEL CLASS FOR THOSE WHO WANT IT. ISN'T THE RULE..3 MAKES A CLASS??


Dont take this the wrong way.....but some of the "good Drivers" have problems getting around at slow speeds....now everyone wants to go faster. The only thing that is going to happen is that people are going to break parts and then quit. The only thing needed is maybe a set gear rule and a heat-sink for the motors. Lets keep this thing simple and stock. All I am seeing is the Mini-T mess all over again. People just wanted to put brushless motors and then you have to spend money on hop-up parts to make them last a race without breaking. I say the more racers the better, the new guys with be in the lower mains, and not in the A main until they can drive better. That will stop the complainning about someone being too slow or driving poorly, because they hit you in your A main run. Second the lower guys will be happy because they will have a good chance in winning there main. 

I give an thumbs up to Freddie for sticking with the rules that he has, and not changing because a few complains. He is know about the motor problem and will come up with a soultion that will make the racer happy and will be best for him, the kingdom and the merry racers. I would also offer my help in testing any motors or gearing that he would like to try.

So thats just my 2.5 cent worth. Remember we really just started running indoors, and I beleive there was a bad batch of motors. I am still running my stock motor in my slider, it has 6 or 7 race weekends on it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I beleive the brushless stuff killed the Mini T racing.
It was kind of neat to see the trucks pull wheelies 3/4 of the way down the straight and then slam into the wall and break into pcs :woohoo:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

well i have to disagree with tang i switch from 4 cell stock to 21.5 brushless lipo went from running 4.0&4.1 to running 3.8&3.9 lap time and i havent broke anymore parts then i did in 4 cell and i have saved a bunch of money from buying motors,batteries every two months. i not saying we need to go faster in the late model but to run a whole season it sound like we'll need about 6 motors for that price you cab buy aa mamba 5400 micro brushless system! just my .02cents


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes I beleive the brushless stuff killed the Mini T racing.
> It was kind of neat to see the trucks pull wheelies 3/4 of the way down the straight and then slam into the wall and break into pcs :woohoo:


No - what killed it was people using LiPo and 8000Kv motors. AND the need to buy all aluminum parts 

Heat is the enemy of the stock motor - gear down, use a heat sink, and see how that works.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Iroczcec, you can disagree, but I have been around the hobby too long to know what will happen. Think of Late Models as an entry class. You put a brushless system into a newbies hand and they will be gone in a few short weeks. If there anything like me I hate to read the instructions on anything. The soultion has to simple enough for "Joe the Plumber" to change himself. I don't know if you have ever set up a castle brushless speed control. But it is a nightmare if you don't have a laptop. The change has to be something that a newbie when they buy the car and be added with out costing much. So set gear would be my first choice.
Lets remember we NEED NEW PEOPLE IN THE HOBBY if we don't get them and with the way money is tight racing will die. We get them in the door with the cheap ready to run car out of the box. They will then move on to faster cars. 
I run the car because it is something different, I would not care if they were slower, as long as the racing is good. Its a good thing we have going here, we don't want to screw it up by making it to hard to race or too complex. Kept it simple.
Tang

Damm it...thats two long posts for me, something might think I am Rasfter!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Tang, if you're suggesting the Mini-Late Model class should be an "entry-level class" then I suggest it be left the bastion of the entry level racers.

I don't know if you raced Sliders when they first came out, but I did and watched the class explode with excitement and implode on itself because the electronics (motors, escs, servos) and the running gear did not stand up to running wide-azz open lap after lap on an oval. People got tired of buying a new motor every other week, along with the other mini-t maladies, and the class would have died if not for the change to brushless -- which, if done with some forethought, won't be any faster than stockers if you put a limit to 4200 or 5400... exactly like you guys' BRP BL class. 

As someone else suggested, the only thing that killed Mini-T racing most places was the yahoos bolting a 8000kv motor in them and thinking they could run an offroad course -- and I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Well who is to blame for this blame? The manufacture, the race track, or the driver well one could say all three. 
The driver is responsible for the maintaining their car. So this would include the cleaning and oiling of the motor. But also maintaining the gear box and any other part on the car that would produce drag or bind. The last late model race it sounded like a blender on the track. Their also responsible for driving right.....remember lift in the corners. I saw so many cars over shoot the turns. All of that puts heat in the motor. 
The race track, I believe it is the tracks responsible to help their customers when they have problems. Well, Freddie has gone out of his way to help. He contacted the manufacture and got replacement motors for some of the ones that burned up. I also like that he is sticking with set rules, but I think new rules or changes will happen to improve racing. 
The manufacture, just remember where all of this stuff comes from, its is made in China but some get pay maybe $1.00/ hr. Early BRP days we had the same problems with motors burning up. A lot of it was the car being bound up, and the driver driving poorly. Its like buying tool from Harbor Freight Tool, but we think we are buying Craftsman. 

Ok I am done with this subject. I will race from time to time at Freddie's and I will run what rules he sets. Just remember this stuff is a hobby and fun. To many people over think and want to go way too fast. Let's keep is slow and simple!
DONE
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Well put Rafster.... I mean Tang. Keep it simple


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW !!!!

All I know is RC need 1000's of new RACERS not bashers


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hear Losi will be doing a Motor bailout program to keep things going and ward off a depresion Just kidding of course :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok lets address these issues of concern. First of all I was one of the tracks that had over 70 Mini-T’s racing each week 5-6 years ago. What I feel killed it was a few different things. 

First off even though these LM and Sliders are using the same parts. Horizon up the specs on the plastic they used. This is a much more durable plastic in the LM and Sliders. Anyone that use to race the Mini- T can tell you a minute into the race half the field would be broke. 

Second would be letting the racer decide what they want to run. I had people doing all sorts of stupid things. Which ended up being a price war and then the guys had so much money into their stupid $100 toy they would get made if someone wrecked them. 

I learned from all of that. I put out 10’s of thousands of dollars in that stuff. I watched it all raise and fall. The Mini-T as itself is a great thing. What people made it into; it was never intended to be. 

Now lets look at the LM and Sliders. They both are very durable vehicles. They have proved they can take a shot, they hold up better than I ever expected. And they both have one common flaw, their motors. 

I find it hard to believe some motors can last months while others only last minutes. Now going back to what Tang had said: “ these new racers “ they need to look at their car! And us as more experienced racers need to share in our knowledge. We need to tell them that they do need to oil the bushings, Tell them there is such a thing as motor spray. Teach them those gears should not make that sound. All of those things lead to a shorter life span of their motor no mater what they bolt in as a motor. 

I recognize the problem with the motors. I have been in contact with the people at Horizon for about a month now on this issue. I have sent a box of all of your motors back to them for review so it can help them sort out the issues the motors have. It is my job to come up with a solution. I have bought and ordered several other inexpensive motors to try. I want a simple, brushed, cheep motor that if it last a month or so is great. We all bolt it in and we are done. 

When comparing it to other classes out there. Our Spec truck is the biggest class we run because it’s simple. With the BRP’s its stock because its simple. There is a motor claiming rule, which helps keep things on a level playing field. I see to many people having fun and enjoying themselves to screw up a good thing. I will figure this motor issue out by the end of next week. Making people buy brush less and changing their speed controller and then programming that thing without a computer would just be STUPID ! These new people need to be taught basics like gear mesh, maintenance, etc. not two flashes and three beeps etc. 

We started this in the middle of the summer with Michael, Bill, Pat etc. and we stuck to a basic set or rules, and it works. I will not allow it to get screwed. The only think I may ever allow is a total mod class. Then there are not rules and the 5 people who want to run it can. But not until I sort out the motor issue I have in front of me.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It is a simple fix - out of the box the LM is geared 14/60 - this is way to much gear for the indoor carpet oval track. The gear ratio worked on the outdoor dirt track, because we had a lot less grip!
The motors got hot on the dirt track, but not to the point that they would burn you (just look at David's arm - testament that the motors are over geared and way to hot)

Let's keep it stock, but find a gear ratio that works on the very high bit carpet oval. 

I marshaled all 4 LM races - just about every car over shot the corner. When a car hits the outside wall of the turn (that's 6 feet off the running line) - you have way to much speed, and that's because of the gear!

A heat sink is less than $5 - and a plastic gear would only be a few dollars.

Losi has a 12 tooth pinion, and that may still be to much - find a 10 or 9 tooth - put a heat sink on - and have fun racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> It is a simple fix - out of the box the LM is geared 14/60 - this is way to much gear for the indoor carpet oval track. The gear ratio worked on the outdoor dirt track, because we had a lot less grip!
> The motors got hot on the dirt track, but not to the point that they would burn you (just look at David's arm - testament that the motors are over geared and way to hot)
> 
> Let's keep it stock, but find a gear ratio that works on the very high bit carpet oval.
> ...


You right Micro, HPI makes pinions a lot smaller and a $ 4.00 fix is a great way to go. And to be honest I am looking at motors and never thought of that. I like that my friends / racers toss out ideas on helping solve the problem. I really feel together we can keep this ship sailing


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> It is a simple fix - out of the box the LM is geared 14/60 - this is way to much gear for the indoor carpet oval track. The gear ratio worked on the outdoor dirt track, because we had a lot less grip!


You're correct the cars come over-geared, but at the same time even properly geared (and thus running them cooler) the problem IMHO is more the fact of the strain a gearbox car puts on these micro 280 can motors.

Another option you guys might want to think about is the losi insane 370, I think it's the stock MLST motor, I know guys run these some places and they're really durable and better able to handle the strain of running wide open lap after lap -- but it will require some modding to make it work.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Making people buy brush less and changing their speed controller and then programming that thing without a computer would just be STUPID ! These new people need to be taught basics like gear mesh, maintenance, etc. not two flashes and three beeps etc.


_If I remember correctly, that was the same sort of grumbling I heard when a gentleman name Bob Novak appeared on the scene back in the 1980s. _

But I degress.... 

I wasn't suggesting making anyone do anything -- 
at the same time shouldn't an RTR class be something that's newbie oriented? 

I mean part of the hobby I've always enjoyed was figuring out how to make my cars better, and more durable, as well as supporting the aftermarket parts part of the industry. ... instead of the RTR-makers that insist on looking for ways to cut corners to keep prices down.
I travel and race all over and it kinda ticks me off that I have one Slider that I seldom run that I spend more on than my mod one because I'm always rebuilding/replacing/fixing all the junk in it that wears out in a single day on the track, just so I can have it ready to race somewhere that insists on a out-of-the-box-class for a car designed to replicate an *Outlaw Sprint Car*!!!

_At the same time you are correct, new people need to taught the basics_ -- but they also need a class to run in in which they don't feel intimidated by having to run with the bigboys or embarrassed that week after week they're still in the B- or C-Main. Because these are the guys we're not retaining from year to year.

IMHO today's so-called "spec-racing" in a sense is what the old "stock class" used to be or was intended to be, a place for the new guy to get involved in the hobby and learn the ropes -- but at the same time it seems as if now there is some odd thing happening where there's no built-in seperation of classes or room for growth or advancement. It used to be that once you got good enough or decided to take the leap to run with the big boys (hot stock or modified class) there was a place, and now unfortunately we're arguing against it.

Personally, upon getting my first Mini-T it became rather evident what needed fixing/upgrading/replacing along with knowing that the truck was never intended, nor would it survive weekly racing -- it was a basher -- so I bought proper oil shocks, ball diff, slipper, tierods, bellcranks, tires, and a BRP chassis brace along with a motor and pinions. 
I didn't jump into BL just so I could go faster, I only "finally" did it (4200kv) to cut down on motor maintenance and maybe so that gallon jug of 2-race micro-bruhes or the box of poofed stock motors on the workbench wouldn't fill as fast as they once did.

But at the same time, just like in days of old, I knew the truck (and my first Slider 2 years ago) needed more than just pulling it out of the box and throwing it onto the track -- because the hobby has never been where that was at, and it dismays me that it seems aimed in that direction.

_Sorry about the rant, I just thought it needed saying_


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

mini_racer:

I appreciate your opinion and point of view - but this issue will be resolved by the race director and the racers. We have a lot of racers who have been racing for 20+ years, and even a few past world champions. We will find a solution that works, and continue to have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer:

I appreciate your response. 
I wasn't trying to piss in anyone's Cheerios, _yet at the same time just throwing an option or two or three out there_. 
I'm a nobody, and I am quite confident you'll get it figured out. 

Keep it fun


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

wow freddie how long did it take you to right that? my eyes are hurting:freak: i look foward to trying to make the a-main in late model this sunday! the class is alot of fun:thumbsup: and freddie will get things figured out to make it a perfect class.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

There is a lot of good info in this thread. I like the idea about gearing the cars down and adding a heat sink. I am learning real quick everyone that comes to race at my track thinks they need crazy horsepower, then get mad when they smack the outside wall and break.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Lead on Freddie!! 
Can we run sliders and latemodels with the Bartos brace?
Kid


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Lead on Freddie!!
> Can we run sliders and latemodels with the Bartos brace?
> Kid


NO Box stock with the exceptions that we have posted. And for the record knowone has broke their front ends :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

The Kingdom Rocked today thanks everyone :thumbsup:

11-16-2008 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 21.5: 
Cecil Parson with 74/5:01.75

-- 21.5 - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 73 5:02.57 Ken Schauer :woohoo: 
2 1 71 5:00.24 Cecil Parson  
3 3 70 5:00.06 Dan Porcase 
4 4 65 5:01.38 Kenny's Dad 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Doug Keener with 60/5:02.87

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:01.49 Doug Keener 
2 2 56 5:01.16 Don Deutsch 
3 5 55 5:04.22 Wayne Sr. 
4 7 55 5:04.95 Rick Arrendale 
5 4 54 5:02.55 Bill Weaver 
6 3 54 5:04.96 David Trzcinski 
7 8 53 5:01.90 Mark Jr. 
8 6 53 5:03.52 Bob Sauer 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 53 5:03.75 Mark Jr. 
2 4 50 5:02.55 Mark Sr. 
3 2 43 5:08.06 Ron Collier 
4 3 16 1:28.21 Natalie Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Spec Brushless: 
Wayne Gerber with 62/5:02.31

-- BRP Spec Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 61 5:00.63 Wayne Gerber 
2 2 60 5:02.29 Michael Elwood 
3 3 60 5:03.30 Dave lazor 
4 5 59 5:03.09 Bill Weaver 
5 4 59 5:04.96 Don Smolik 
6 6 54 5:04.59 Bob Sauer 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP COT: 
Patrick Barber with 62/5:02.10

-- BRP COT - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 60 5:01.77 Michael Elwood 
2 1 59 5:02.25 Patrick Barber  
3 4 59 5:04.76 Howard Kemery 
4 3 58 5:01.64 Don Smolik 
5 5 57 5:01.60 Butch 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Spec Truck: 
Cecil Parson with 55/4:04.17

-- Spec Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 53 4:04.38 Bob Williams 
2 3 52 4:00.03 Jason Dailey 
3 1 52 4:02.69 Cecil Parson  
4 4 50 4:02.25 Mark Jr. 
5 7 49 4:06.36 Capri 
6 6 40 3:58.75 Norm S 
7 5 27 2:35.65 Don Williams 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late Models: 
Jason Dailey with 60/5:00.82

-- Late Models - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 57 5:03.06 Rich Rumplik 
2 5 55 5:04.25 Natalie Collier 
3 1 54 5:02.39 Jason Dailey 
4 3 54 5:07.77 Cecil Parson  
5 4 52 5:01.02 Butch 
6 7 52 5:02.15 Dave Lazor 
7 6 51 5:06.17 Adam Bacht 
8 8 46 5:02.96 Ron Collier 

-- Late Models - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 53 5:03.21 Dave Lazor 
2 2 50 5:02.24 Ron Collier 
3 4 48 5:10.11 Paul Toysick 
4 3 45 5:02.51 Dave Messenger 
5 5 28 2:49.98 Daniel Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late-Model Novic: 
Mark Chapman with 42/5:00.94

-- Late-Model Novic - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 44 5:00.71 Colleen Norris 
2 3 39 5:08.05 Jim Shupe 
3 6 23 5:01.57 LeeAnn Shupe 
4 1 6 1:00.91 Mark Chapman 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Chase Seifert  
-- 2 --- DNS --- Matt Brucker


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice going Ken Schauer, Say Hello to your Dad,

Chuck


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good racing Late model drivers.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Great time at the Kingdom today!! Thanks Freddie! 

Hey Bud, I think I need to get my car over to the BRP Garage...

In the second latemodel race I switched over to the 14tooth pinion that comes with the car, I think Butch was runnin it too. It ran every bit as hot as it did with the 16. It came out of the corners alot better but was still burnin up at the end. Even with the reduced load on the motor it was wound out the whole race so it kept the temps up.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may come out next Sunday !!! So bring it to the garge just knock 3 times and sneek in the side door


----------



## sleb (Nov 17, 2008)

I was wondering if you are still running the mini sliders, I just picked one up and was thinking about coming to a race soon. I just got back into cars after a while off ( just got back to racing inTrans am at The Gate)(I used to race at the Braht). I also have a couple BRP cars from the old days including a SV1. I am just asking as I did not see the sliders in the results, only the late models.
Steve


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THE LATE MODEL IS THE BIGGER CLASS BUT WE DO RUN THE SLIDERS IF THERE ARE ENOUGH FOR A CLASS....3 MAKES UP A HEAT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

DAVON said:


> THE LATE MODEL IS THE BIGGER CLASS BUT WE DO RUN THE SLIDERS IF THERE ARE ENOUGH FOR A CLASS....3 MAKES UP A HEAT.:thumbsup:


It was a BRP points race so a lot of the guys focused on the one car. Normally We have 5-8 sliders. I run the slider as well and just sold another two so we will always have enough :thumbsup:


----------



## sleb (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will definately have to come down soon and race there.
Steve


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

sleb said:


> Thanks for the info. I will definately have to come down soon and race there.
> Steve


Your always welcome


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*WELL MY SLIDER IS BACK TOGETHER AND ITS SOUNDS ALOT BETTER WITH ALL THE TRANNY BEARINGS WORKING.:thumbsup:
I PLAN ON RUNNING IT THIS SUNDAY IF WE HAVE A CLASS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will be ready for it. I know the guy who just bought one the other day is ready to race and we have 3-4 guys that have them we will have more than enough.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*:dude:COOL!!!!:dude:*


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i am sure i probaly be there with mine! what with all the blue faces freddie? atleast i didnt finish last in any of those races LOL!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thats true, You are to good for that to happen. No pull it for you :thumbsup:
I want to get my 21.5 together just to rub some paint


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

You still dont have it together??? Gezzz what are you waiting for Christmas??? LOL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> You still dont have it together??? Gezzz what are you waiting for Christmas??? LOL


I am a busy guy where were you this weekend ? hummmmm 

All of these people scare you off ?


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

No i had to go to Texas for work. Yuck  I will be their Wednesday an Sunday you can count on that!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well from the looks of it it looks like this Sunday is going to be another nice turn out day. Fisherman Don is going to make the drive its not a blizzard. Be sure to bring an HO car Don and give the Steely a try. I know Dave L. is going to looking hard at it as well. 

Remember we don’t discriminate at the Kingdom. Its $ 10.00 to race. 1/10th and 1/18th or 1/12th . Practice is any time you want to come on down.. Wednesday nights there is usually a nice turn out and all day Saturday there is always a good crowd. And its $ 5.00 all day. And its been the same since I opened 6 years ago. 

I know money is tight these days. And everyone would like to go someplace where they are stocked with the parts that you need in quantity all at a reasonable price. Good clean inexpensive fun with the people and friends we all make racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, this is a little late, I just got caught up on all of the posts but I do have to say that last sunday the only thing I did here a lot of from the novice LM class people was that almost everyone of them had to buy at least one set of diff gears. Now I know that it is from full speed hits into the wall and keeping on the throttle when the Left rear in in the air, but I think one upgrade that should be allowed is the ball diff. The way the rest of these cars are built(loose tie rods, poor shocks) I really dont see it as an advantage over the gear diff besides durability. I saw a lot of frustrated newbees trying to get there gearboxs back together round afer round. And A lot of other racers were helping out, but they cant help forever. Just a thought.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree *BUT !* 

Putting more $$ into something isn't fixing the problem. They need to learn to drive and the more experienced people need to coach them. I have been running the same diff that came with the car from the summer. I raced it every weekend outside and until just a week ago it raced every week inside as well. People need to learn gear mesh, set up. Heck let go of the throttle before it hits the wall would be a good start. J 

Yes there are things out there to make the cars a bit more bullet proof. But they are costly. And as I remember the Losi ball diff stunk worse than their motors. It’s a beginner class. That is why parts are cheep. They can learn from their mistakes and grow into fast racers like Cecil :jest::lol: Man I Kill me


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know there is a work for people who do the same thing over and over again and expect a different result each time :freak:


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

And since I am in the mood to type this morning, a few pages back someone made the comment "At the same time you are correct, new people need to taught the basics -- but they also need a class to run in in which they don't feel intimidated by having to run with the bigboys or embarrassed that week after week they're still in the B- or C-Main. Because these are the guys we're not retaining from year to year."

Boo Hoo. When I started running 4 cell years ago I lucky to be in the D-main. It took many, many races until I was actually having a chance to be in An A-main, But I never felt better that when I made it after all that time, And I was in that main with "expert drivers." 
So my point is if your racing a year and you dont have any driving improvment, chances are the next season your not going to be back anyway. 
Thats society, Poor Everybody, Dont hurt there feelings, BOO HOO! 
Grow up and be a man(or a lady for that matter!!) 
Sorry for the rambling, I will shut up now!!:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No you go boy ! ! 

The New , New people I feel should be in their own class. and after looking at last week, maybe two classes. We had the guys that figured they would squeeze the trigger and steer:freak: That was cool until the car came at them or they remembered there was a turn down there:drunk:.

And then we had the true beginners who wanted to go slower and drive and not take out the wall out at the end. I think next time it will be two beginner classes. As for the rest of the people. They are all about in the same level with the exceptions of the 6-7 guys that have been doing this for a while. With 25 late-models we will split them up by the drivers ability. We will let them gain experienced within their own skill level.:dude:


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

I Know your the King for a reason!!!!!:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

chevman81 said:


> I Know your the King for a reason!!!!!:hat::thumbsup:


No I am the King because some *RETARD* called me that. Went on a rant about how I do everything wrong. I didnt know what I was doing. and that knowone would every come to my place and it would crumble. 

You missed that huh ? it was funny it happen in the summer. SO since then everyone of my Merry Racers as he called them. " that would be everyone that races here" were basicly idiots for racing here. Just a really Jelious person I hope they went and got help for themselfs. :freak:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

chevman81 said:


> Sorry, this is a little late, I just got caught up on all of the posts but I do have to say that last sunday the only thing I did here a lot of from the novice LM class people was that almost everyone of them had to buy at least one set of diff gears. Now I know that it is from full speed hits into the wall and keeping on the throttle when the Left rear in in the air, but I think one upgrade that should be allowed is the ball diff. The way the rest of these cars are built(loose tie rods, poor shocks) I really dont see it as an advantage over the gear diff besides durability. I saw a lot of frustrated newbees trying to get there gearboxs back together round afer round. And A lot of other racers were helping out, but they cant help forever. Just a thought.


You're quite right. And the aftermarket parts industry was developed because the experienced drivers couldn't deal with the occassional failure that would take them out of a race, it was the newbie drivers that benefitted the most as they didn't have to spend time getting frustrated with these "little junk plastic piece of crap toy cars" (that's what they say anyway) we all like to play with.
Once they get experienced it won't be much of any issue, but while they're already struggling learning to drive it's always been my opinion to limit the frustration of the learning curve to include maintenance that's a bit over the top.
Yeah the Losi balldiffs are junk, that's pretty much under universal agreement, but the MIP #1555 is all but bulletproof.

As long as a part doesn't make a car faster how can it hurt??:woohoo:


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

I didnt really mean to start up a bunch of crap, and freddie is right, look where everybody races. 50+ a week, I doubt that happens anywhere else.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You know as a store you would think I would want people to buy this or that. It would make the store do better. But after seeing what had happened to the Mini-T I don’t want to see a good thing get ruined. Everyone is having fun for the most part. It’s inexpensive and if people ask, they are surrounded by people that would be happy to lend them a hand. 

All of these fast guys need to remember there was someone there that told them a few secrets in the day. And then there is the other side of it you can only lead the horse to water, but you cannot make him drink. If you tell a guy how to do something and he still does it his way. You tried


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i guess for me being a Nooobb Im doing pretty decent. Only issue im having is motor. I agree BooHoo. I jumped right in an started racing with some of the big guys an The race that i didnt burn up a motor or brushes i did fairly well. The biggest tip is maintenance an let off the gas an let the chassi settle. Monday night i went through my whole car an checked it out. Only thing that was beat up(other than the brushes) were the cups for the dog bones. Their is a spot worn on both sides were the bone sets in the cup. Oh an the right rear tire is a little. Clean lube an make sure things are set right(yep i had my gear mesh set wrong on that one race i know lol).


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well here is the motor update. Horizon has received the box of motors. They now forwarded it to Losi. They are disassembling them and seeing what is going on. 

I am ordering 10 tooth pinions today and handing them out to the racers. This should slow them down a bit and maybe keep the motors cooler. We will see.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I Tried The 12 Tooth Pinion Last Week And I Had A Problem Getting It To Mesh Correctly...is It Just My Car Or Has Anyone Else Had This Problem???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

DAVON said:


> I Tried The 12 Tooth Pinion Last Week And I Had A Problem Getting It To Mesh Correctly...is It Just My Car Or Has Anyone Else Had This Problem???


I have the HPI one here and rolled it around my Spur it seemed to be fine. I am ordering 20 of them so we will see how they do. I have to drill them slightly larger because the Losi stock motors have the splines on them. he HPI gears have set screws in them as well. I hope they will work. We will see


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I Meant That I Couldn't Get The Mesh Tight Enough...the Motor Wouldn't Move Far Enough To Mesh With The Spur CORRECTLY.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well here is the motor update. Horizon has received the box of motors. They now forwarded it to Losi. They are disassembling them and seeing what is going on.
> 
> I am ordering 10 tooth pinions today and handing them out to the racers. This should slow them down a bit and maybe keep the motors cooler. We will see.


Bet there in the dumpster already :freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Bet there in the dumpster already :freak:


Yeah I asked my sales rep did he want me to tell him when the guy is going to say ??  He just said lets wait and see. So I am waiting :dude:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

DAVON said:


> I Tried The 12 Tooth Pinion Last Week And I Had A Problem Getting It To Mesh Correctly...is It Just My Car Or Has Anyone Else Had This Problem???


That sounds odd.

Are you using a "stock motor"?
I've had down to a 11T on mine and meshed with no problem.

There are two sets of screw holes on the motors, are you using the correct ones?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes To Both.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

DAVON said:


> Yes To Both.


do you have the 60 tooth spur gear or the 58?????????????


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

hobbyten said:


> do you have the 60 tooth spur gear or the 58?????????????



That's true, could be the difference, I am running 60T in mine.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

mini_racer said:


> That's true, could be the difference, I am running 60T in mine.


i've got the 54 and i'm real limited so i'm sure the 58 would cause a problem with the smaller pinions.


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Other then the hard hits full throttle if the slipper is to tight it will kill a diff. Did it 2 times in one day and I didnt hit anything.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

I still have the original gears in both my cars... Up until last week I was runnin the same motor in my LM that I ran all summer outside.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

NatalieMorgan said:


> I still have the original gears in both my cars... Up until last week I was runnin the same motor in my LM that I ran all summer outside.


 you better cross your fingers and knock on wood that it lasts another minute.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

hobbyten said:


> i've got the 54 and i'm real limited so i'm sure the 58 would cause a problem with the smaller pinions.


Oh yeah, I forgot, you guys use the stock (non-working) slipper.

It must be really slow out of the corners using the 54, no?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

mini_racer said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, you guys use the stock (non-working) slipper.
> 
> It must be really slow out of the corners using the 54, no?


If everyone is the same what difference does it make ?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

mini_racer said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, you guys use the stock (non-working) slipper.
> 
> It must be really slow out of the corners using the 54, no?


were on a regular 1/10th scale track and were using a motor that has a lot lower amp draw so to get the top end you need that gear. i ran a 20 tooth pinion with it. i guess it depends on the size of track your running on.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> If everyone is the same what difference does it make ?



We were trying to diagnose why DAVON couldn't get his gears to mesh.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

hobbyten said:


> were on a regular 1/10th scale track and were using a motor that has a lot lower amp draw so to get the top end you need that gear. i ran a 20 tooth pinion with it. i guess it depends on the size of track your running on.


OK, that makes sense I guess.
Must be a really big track.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Now that we have an ample supply of Mini-Desert trucks we will be adding an off road program to our Sunday race days Starting the 30th.

We will run the Desert trucks Box stock with the exception of bearings for the wheels and oil filled shocks. We will keep it nice, simple, and affordable and most of all *Enjoyable* :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie >> Stock up on those Ball Bearings BRP #520 Fit right in the Mini DT
Bring the triples back :thumbsup: those jumps were awsome


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >> Stock up on those Ball Bearings BRP #520 Fit right in the Mini DT
> Bring the triples back :thumbsup: those jumps were awsome


I will I kept all of those jumps. I will bring them out and set up the track so we can switch it like we use to and we will all set the 1/18th program just keeps getting bigger :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

1/18th is the future of RC :thumbsup:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> 1/18th is the future of RC :thumbsup:


... +2


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Those little desert trucks look pretty slick! should be fun!!! Can we put our own Radio in em so we can run more at a time???


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I have my 18b. When will you run the jumps?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Glad to see you guys are getting a MDT class going. We are trying to do the same thing.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well the Kingdom rocked once again. I would like to thank everyone who came on out. We had all of you and 24 Rock Crawlers :thumbsup:

I hope you all have a nice Thanksgiving:wave:

11-23-2008 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 21.5: 
Cecil Parson with 74/5:03.95

-- 21.5 - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 74 5:01.86 Ken Schauer 
2 1 74 5:03.67 Cecil Parson  
3 3 9 0:40.91 Dan Porcase 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Kenny's Dad 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Bud with 57/5:00.86

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:01.36 Bud :dude: 
2 2 55 5:05.90 Howard Kemery 
3 3 54 5:04.26 Don Deutsch 
4 4 53 5:00.08 Dave Lazor 
5 5 51 5:06.33 Ron Collier 
6 7 50 5:02.21 Tony 
7 6 50 5:02.72 Mark Sr. 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Spec Truck: 
Bob Williams with 54/4:02.44

-- Spec Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 53 4:02.24 Mark Jr. 
2 2 53 4:02.47 Thriller Jester 
3 1 53 4:03.30 Bob Williams 
4 4 15 1:28.27 Don Williams 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late-Model Nov/Novic: 
Jim Shupe with 45/5:12.58

-- Late-Model Nov/Novic - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 44 5:00.35 Jim Shupe :thumbsup: 
2 2 30 5:02.37 LeeAnn Shupe 
3 3 5 0:55.63 Tammy 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late Models: 
Rich Rumplik with 57/5:04.34

-- Late Models - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 56 5:01.26 Rich Rumplik :thumbsup: 
2 2 56 5:03.01 Cecil Parson  
3 5 55 5:00.79 Adam Bacht 
4 6 52 5:04.70 Ron Collier 
5 3 52 5:06.42 Natalie Collier 
6 7 49 5:03.88 Daniel Collier 
7 8 34 3:30.70 Dave Messenger 
8 4 18 1:40.94 Tony 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Mini - Slider: 
Capri with 58/5:01.26

-- Mini - Slider - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:01.96 Capri 
2 2 57 5:05.05 Dave Lazor 
3 3 51 5:02.81 Freddie 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late-Model Novic: 
Mark Chapman with 47/5:04.78

-- Late-Model Novic - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 46 5:01.70 Matt Brucker 
2 1 44 5:04.68 Mark Chapman 
3 2 40 5:05.10 Jeff


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Freddie you got PM
great day today had a great time thank you


----------



## vstrom (Jul 4, 2008)

It was great having a second novic class today. I think all off us got a lot more out of it and were able to see what we were doing right or wrong without so many cars out there crashing into each other. I learned a whole lot more today about handling my car and had a lot more fun too!:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Dang Freddie! 56 Entries today!!! Thats awesome!!!! Great time as usual. Its great to see all the new people gettin into the sport. Great Job guys n gals!!!

Natalie


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll be back next week to take back my normal TQ spot!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

vstrom said:


> It was great having a second novic class today. I think all off us got a lot more out of it and were able to see what we were doing right or wrong without so many cars out there crashing into each other. I learned a whole lot more today about handling my car and had a lot more fun too!:thumbsup:


Well I am glad you had a good time today. Its what its all about. I have another idea up my sleave for the novice people. I think I am going to buy the old mini-T motors. There slower and last a lot longer. and I may even. And they will be offered at a rock bottom at cost price :thumbsup:

I wold much rather you guys and gals learn your driving lines and the slower speed seem to help as well. This is going to be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

chevman81 said:


> I'll be back next week to take back my normal TQ spot!!!!


keep dreaming my rocket ship is flying i am taking over from here on out:thumbsup: freddie i think that 14 tooth pinion is perfect for the class. and a heatsink would be a plus:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

iroczcec said:


> keep dreaming my rocket ship is flying i am taking over from here on out:thumbsup: freddie i think that 14 tooth pinion is perfect for the class. and a heatsink would be a plus:thumbsup:


Yeah I agree! with the 14tooth the car pulls pretty hard out of the corners and tops out speedwise just over half track. 

I think the Heat Sink will help out greatly. I ran mine all day and the motor wasnt burning up after any race. I was running an integy one. I know the 3racing ones have larger cooling fins that stick out further so they may do a better job


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well not only that, but I also got another suggestion of shorting the race to 4 min instead of the 5. That would cut down on the heat as well as how long the motor stays hot.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well not only that, but I also got another suggestion of shorting the race to 4 min instead of the 5. That would cut down on the heat as well as how long the motor stays hot.


thats a good idea there king:dude:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you racing this Sunday and what time does the racing end? I'd like to come but have to be somewhere by 7 so I would have to leave by 5:30.
Jeff


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

well this past sunday we were out by 4:30. racing starts at noon but get their early to get a spot.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well I am glad you had a good time today. Its what its all about. I have another idea up my sleave for the novice people. I think I am going to buy the old mini-T motors. There slower and last a lot longer. and I may even. And they will be offered at a rock bottom at cost price :thumbsup:
> 
> I wold much rather you guys and gals learn your driving lines and the slower speed seem to help as well. This is going to be nice :thumbsup:


I set up our rental late models with the mini-t sealed motors and they run great, fast enough to have fun, but easy to drive. Cars came off the track just little over warm after a full pack. :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob Mirsky said:


> I set up our rental late models with the mini-t sealed motors and they run great, fast enough to have fun, but easy to drive. Cars came off the track just little over warm after a full pack. :thumbsup:


they did run good about a 1/2 second off the pace of the stock motor and they were cool. probably alot easier for a newbie to drive.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

That is exactly what I was thinking. I ordered them in will be running them in the newbe classes


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

Freddie, you have a PM


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Are you racing this Sunday and what time does the racing end? I'd like to come but have to be somewhere by 7 so I would have to leave by 5:30.
> Jeff



Jeff:
Freddie runs a pretty tight, smooth program! Lots of fun! We have been running about 8-9 heats 50+ cars, starting on time at 12, done around 430 or so. Its a great time! Hope you come out, it would be great to trade paint with ya again!


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah you better watch out for that blue car she will put you in the wall. LOL


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Bones_99 said:


> Yeah you better watch out for that blue car she will put you in the wall. LOL


i'm sure it's only if your in the way. hehehehehe


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL it could very well be the case. Who knows! So you ready for sunday yet Nat? I know i am so i can try an redeam myself.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol, Ive been ready for sunday since Monday morning! Im gonna be bringin out my slider this weekend also.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL so have I. uh oh freddy is a girl going to whip your butt like she did mine??


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Bones_99 said:


> Yeah you better watch out for that blue car she will put you in the wall. LOL


aint that the pot calling the kettle black:dude: lol!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Lol, Ive been ready for sunday since Monday morning! Im gonna be bringin out my slider this weekend also.


HOW MANY SLIDER'S ARE YOU GETTING? THAT'S ALL I HAVE. NO LATE MODEL.
JEFF


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> HOW MANY SLIDER'S ARE YOU GETTING? THAT'S ALL I HAVE. NO LATE MODEL.
> JEFF


WE HAD 3 LAST WEEK...BUT IT VARIES WEEK TO WEEK.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Dave and YGPM:wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

GOT IT...THANKS:thumbsup:
I'LL SEE YOU DOWN BY THE RIVER...:lol::lol:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

DAVON said:


> GOT IT...THANKS:thumbsup:
> I'LL SEE YOU DOWN BY THE RIVER...:lol::lol:


If the van is a rockn' don't bother knockn':woohoo:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Better watch out Cecil, I was at Freddies today and got the late model tuned in. I'm gunnin for ya. Of course that was on a cold track. Sun. with a warm track it will probably flip over like Freddie last Sun. Actually I won't be there this Sun. but next your goin down.
Later
Thriller


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> If the van is a rockn' don't bother knockn':woohoo:


JEFF YGPM.:woohoo:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man all the bug guns are hitting up the late models! Look another newbie. LOL Who is going to be at practice tonight? I know i'll be their messing with the BRP. The late Model is already ready for battle!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bones_99 said:


> Man all the bug guns are hitting up the late models! Look another newbie. LOL Who is going to be at practice tonight? I know i'll be their messing with the BRP. The late Model is already ready for battle!


BUG GUNS? Is that a new class?......here we going changing the rules again:drunk: :wave:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea, you know the one with the dirtiest windshield at the end wins.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

TangTester said:


> BUG GUNS? Is that a new class?......here we going changing the rules again:drunk: :wave:


Where have you been hiding ? We have missed you


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Where have you been hiding ? We have missed you


Well I can't say I have been missing you!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

TangTester said:


> Well I can't say I have been missing you!!!!


Sniff snifff


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

So you think we can put thriller in the Novice class so he isnt overwhelmed?? J/k Another late model. This class is going to be huge!!! Oh remember the jumps are coming out for the weekend!!! I cant wait to see the Mini-t an desert trucks run.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

thriller cant run in the late model class they run eight cars in the main!


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

iroczcec said:


> thriller cant run in the late model class they run eight cars in the main!


Oh he can run, he just cant finish. lol:thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Oh he can run, he just cant finish. lol:thumbsup:


i can see it now he will be walking off the drivers stand shaking his head in disbelief:freak::freak::drunk:


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

so hows everyone been. I hear all the talk of cooling the late model motors down has anything been changed to cool the sliders down. I may be back out this season


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

iroczcec said:


> i can see it now he will be walking off the drivers stand shaking his head in disbelief:freak::freak::drunk:


I can here it now PULL IT!!! :drunk:LOL Is it sunday Yet???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes I have a feeling we will be hering pull IT ! but from whooooo 


*Happy Thanksgiving EveryOne ! * :wave:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Freddie and loyal subjects!


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

You all just remember that as I pass you while you are upside down like a turtle. All I have to do yet is put on the cow catcher to move you all out of the way as I come thru. Here comes the Thriller train.:woohoo:
Won't be there this week so you better get your car running so I don't get bored running out front all by myself the next week.
Later
Thriller
Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxic2 said:


> You all just remember that as I pass you while you are upside down like a turtle. All I have to do yet is put on the cow catcher to move you all out of the way as I come thru. Here comes the Thriller train.:woohoo:
> Won't be there this week so you better get your car running so I don't get bored running out front all by myself the next week.
> Later
> Thriller
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


is that why you stopped racing 21.5 to give all the rest of us a chance to win i cant believe your a part time racer now if i didnt know any better i would be thinking you were married:wave::wave:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Found a new love. Slot cars.:roll:. With money getting kind of tight I have needed to scale back. Was even thinking of selling the 21.5. Don't worry Cecil I will still come around to show you some late model love.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

what the world coming to? pretty soon i will have to call you tom. you should of bought a raptor not a maverick:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Its so wounderful to watch sibling love 

You two bring tears to my eyes


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Freddie are you runnin offroad this sunday too???


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i think jason is planning on running one of those dessert truck on sunday. i am sure he would like some company


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

I will bring my 18t just in case someone needs a whoopin!


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

*I know its been a while since we have seen this but for all of the newbies out there this is where cecil got the name flavor flave a few years back!!!:woohoo:*


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

the likeness is uncanny! lol


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

he just jealous cause cause i got all the ho's and he's got the BALL AND CHAIN!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Freddie are you runnin offroad this sunday too???


Am I running offroad too ? Thats funny I was running road course oval and offroad all on the same day and never missed a beat. I dont have to run separate days. 

We use to get 60 entries a week, do our oval. do the offroad and then run 1/12th scale for two heats and then back to oval. And still get out of here in 5 hours.  You need to ask some of the old timers Eric, Kenny, Tom, etc. what is was like. And the funny part is I didnt need 8 threads in one forum to get it done either :roll:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Am I running offroad too ? Thats funny I was running road course oval and offroad all on the same day and never missed a beat. I dont have to run separate days.
> 
> We use to get 60 entries a week, do our oval. do the offroad and then run 1/12th scale for two heats and then back to oval. And still get out of here in 5 hours.  You need to ask some of the old timers Eric, Kenny, Tom, etc. what is was like. And the funny part is I didnt need 8 threads in one forum to get it done either :roll:


Ill take that as a yes then...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Ill take that as a yes then...


Yep the jumps are out and vacumed off and ready to go. We will keep it simple for the first few week. We have a lot of Newbi's We dont need to confuss them with to many turns . :dude:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

jumps that should be interesting hmmm the real question is that mystery 21.5 car running this sunday or is it going to be another excuse this weekend


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

21.5 car ?


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey don't be bad mouthing the slot car king. He's been busy puttin a spanking on all of us. Was ugly yesterday. He convinced me to rebuild my car an it all went south from there. I was too fast. Don't know when I will be back to rc. Am running slots 2 nights a week with the rock star. And still spending less money then 1 sunday.
See you all later
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well over 30 entires again in the Kingdom. And we ran 3 with a main in under 4 hours :thumbsup:

The Kingdom's Indoor Carpet 

11-30-2008 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 21.5: 
Cecil Parson with 70/5:00.63 :thumbsup:

-- 21.5 - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 72 5:00.80 Cecil Parson  
2 3 68 5:00.58 Butch 
3 2 67 5:01.15 Howard Kemery 
4 4 67 5:01.87 Dan Porcase 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Dave Lazor with 58/5:03.21

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 57 5:04.29 Dave Lazor 
2 3 54 5:03.15 Dan Porcase 
3 2 53 5:03.78 The Unknown Racer  
4 5 50 5:05.96 Mark Sr. 
5 4 49 5:02.29 Ron Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Spec Truck: 
Butch with 52/4:01.09

-- Spec Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 52 4:03.18 Mark Jr 
2 1 50 4:04.10 Butch 
3 3 43 4:04.46 Norm S 
4 5 40 4:05.65 Mark Chapman 
5 4 35 4:02.45 mark Sr. 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Late Models: 
Jason Daily with 47/4:02.44

-- Late Models - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 44 4:00.24 Cecil Parson  
2 5 43 4:02.37 Rich Rumplik 
3 6 42 4:06.58 Adam Bacht 
4 4 41 4:01.50 Natalie Collier 
5 1 41 4:01.60 Jason Daily 
6 3 38 4:00.62 Secret Squirrel 
7 8 38 4:04.45 Paul Becht 
8 7 29 3:45.15 Dave Lazor 

 -- Late Models - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 42 4:01.52 Dave Lazor :thumbsup: 
2 4 42 4:03.02 Paul Becht 
3 5 40 4:06.53 Mark Chapman 
4 1 2 0:13.67 Bill Weaver 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Ron Collier 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Mini - Slider: 
Capri with 44/4:05.07

-- Mini - Slider - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 21 1:54.36 Capri 
2 2 21 1:59.44 Natalie Collier 
3 4 6 1:04.98 Jason 
4 3 5 0:36.23 Ron Collier 
5 5 3 0:18.51 Tyler


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxic2 said:


> Hey don't be bad mouthing the slot car king. He's been busy puttin a spanking on all of us. Was ugly yesterday. He convinced me to rebuild my car an it all went south from there. I was too fast. Don't know when I will be back to rc. Am running slots 2 nights a week with the rock star. And still spending less money then 1 sunday.
> See you all later
> Eric


 ok tom jr. atleast he has a band. last i looked this isnt the slot car thread:dude: i guess your fired as the jester:wave: another maverick bites the dust:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like another good day of racing :thumbsup: 
Had almost as many entries as the indoor champs


----------



## Ohio_Norm (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess I better not run my Maverick, I don't want to quit racing RC. 
Anyone want to buy a Maverick? From the sounds of it they cost too much to run.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Ohio_Norm said:


> I guess I better not run my Maverick, I don't want to quit racing RC.
> Anyone want to buy a Maverick? From the sounds of it they cost too much to run.


please norm dont trade your maverick in on a slot car


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys. Bud an ciecle sorry i didnt make it out to you guys. My grandfather had a stroke thursday an was in the hospital. I will catch up with you guys asap.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Bones_99 said:


> Hey guys. Bud an ciecle sorry i didnt make it out to you guys. My grandfather had a stroke thursday an was in the hospital. I will catch up with you guys asap.


hope he is doing good are thoughts and prayers are with him c-ya soon:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bones_99 >> Sorry to here that. See You at the track sometime.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie>> Did You try to run 1/18th trucks on the jumps?


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Freddie>> Did You try to run 1/18th trucks on the jumps?


I saw a spec truck go over the quad on the infield once, My latemodel cleared the quad also in the 3rd heat, cecil was hackin it up pretty bad out there... lol


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> I saw a spec truck go over the quad on the infield once, My latemodel cleared the quad also in the 3rd heat, cecil was hackin it up pretty bad out there... lol


last i looked i was the winner but i do rember being on my roof atleat once:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Norm (Dec 29, 2005)

No; Cecil, I have too much pride for that!


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

So what now you rc guys think your better then us slot car guys. Bring it on old man. The other day we watched several people come into the shop and say how easy slot cars must be. But yet none of them would step up and take us on. We still love ya Norm.
Thats OK its all fun.
Later
Thriller


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

lets leave the slot cars for kids opps forgot eric is just a big kid carry on sunshine. maybe you will get a slot car track record at freddies:wave:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well no racing till the 1st of the year for bones.  Im going out of town Tomorrow for work an i wont return till the 20th. Then it will be the holidays. So i wont be racing till January 4th. This sucks. I was excited thinking i could race sunday but that came down crashing down today.


----------



## Ohio_Norm (Dec 29, 2005)

Toxic2 said:


> So what now you rc guys think your better then us slot car guys. Bring it on old man. The other day we watched several people come into the shop and say how easy slot cars must be. But yet none of them would step up and take us on. We still love ya Norm.
> Thats OK its all fun.
> Later
> Thriller


I have a hard time seeing and staying on the carpet track and you want me to try that track! What the heck are you drinking?
In the early 70's I raced 1/24th slots and had a ball with it. I think I could do that size but those little guys are too much for me! A man has to know his limitations; you know, like you and 21.5... ( I had to put that in for Cecil ):wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Where has everyone been???? Hope not everyone is racing slot cars now Can't wait to get back to the Kingdom :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Where has everyone been???? Hope not everyone is racing slot cars now


IF YOUR SMART....YOU'D START:thumbsup:
BIG TIME FUN.:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have raced slot cars longer that You are old


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I dont know Bud I think dave can take ya ! he's getting pretty good


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie >> You got a Kingdom ride for Me


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >> You got a Kingdom ride for Me


I sure do I put together two cars yesterday that just fly. Now if you can drive them better than I can will be the question 

I know one thing you better dress warm today :wave: have fun !


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

have fun at the kingdom today looks like the roads are to nasty to make the trip today!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thats cool, enjoy the day with the family


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Thats cool, enjoy the day with the family


i would rather be racing:thumbsup:,but jason didnt come and pick me up in that 4 wheel drive he has,got to get me one of those:dude:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Freddie you have pm


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Freddie you have pm


BacK atcha Sweet Cakes :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

any racing today with the bad weather?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep I think howard got 70 or 71 in 21.5 he's coming for you


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i tore my car completely apart put some new love in it! boy it was in bad shape now its tip top:wave: did you run your 21.5 car or is it not finished yet


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

freddie you have pm


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

ok i know you guys probaly dont want to hear this but jason and i are buying castlecreation micro brushless 5400kv systems for are late model and if anyone else want to run brushless theses are the system we are buying they are only 85 bucks motor and esc. we will hopefully get atleast 3 people so we can make a class of this we are already 2/3 there:thumbsup: sorry but i am all about brushless baby:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I am sure a few of the guys will jump on that as soon as they see how fast they are going to go. I will get one or tow in this week and have them on the shelf. You will hvae more than 3 buy Sunday afternoon trust me


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

hey did you get my pm on the hyperdrive 063 bias t plates i need to buy three of them. cna you get your hands on some of them?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Speed KILLS


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> hey did you get my pm on the hyperdrive 063 bias t plates i need to buy three of them. cna you get your hands on some of them?


I will call Mr. Hill today :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I will call Mr. Hill today :thumbsup:


freddie i was wondering how your gear rule is working on the late models? we are thinking along that line as well up here in mich. we have a trinity motor that is working out great until someone runs a stock motor then were way to slow and thought if we gear the stock motor down in will be about the same as our trinitys were running that are holding up great. out of 20 motors we haven't had a failure yet. is the gear rule making the motors last any longer? we also only run 4 mins. to help out as well. thanks for any info big al (EXTREME CELLAR RACING) BAY CITY, MICH.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

If there is a switch to a brushless motor, is a mandatory gear rule going to remain?
I hope.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> If there is a switch to a brushless motor, is a mandatory gear rule going to remain?
> I hope.


why great question, yes there is going to be a set pinion gear we are going to try 14 tooth pinion and 60 tooth spur with the 5400 system. are goal is to get the car around stock speed with 16 tooth pinion just like it came out of the box:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Freddie >> order a castle link programer also


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Why not use the Castle 4200Kv motor? A Lot of the 1/18th scale guys already have the 4200. Plus they are $20 (the 5600's are around $50.00). This way you could use your motor for several different classes.... just a thought.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> Why not use the Castle 4200Kv motor? A Lot of the 1/18th scale guys already have the 4200. Plus they are $20 (the 5600's are around $50.00). This way you could use your motor for several different classes.... just a thought.


yeah what he said

I have a losi 1/18 6000kv and it will scream!!! not sure how it ranks against the 5700.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> yeah what he said
> 
> I have a losi 1/18 6000kv and it will scream!!! not sure how it ranks against the 5700.


they are 5400kv motors and if they are to fast we will probaly go 4200 if someone want to put a 4200 system together so we can compare them but for some reason the 4200 systems cost over 100bucks and the 5400 ones are 85 buck we going to have to test to get the right speed:thumbsup: i would like to see lap time between 4.5 to 4.9 be the fastest we will see:dude: we should know after this sunday


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that Davon and Micro have the 4200 systems.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will try to have a 4200 late model ready for the 14th. I have a few 4200 motors, so others could try...


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i dont care if it the 4200 or 5400 as long as we find the right motor,gear combo to run around 4.5 to 4.8 lap times my fast lap with the stock motor and the 16 tooth pinion is 4.6 and you have to drive the car and let it set up like real late model! i am glad to see we have alot of intrest in running brushless! let experiment this sunday then we will go from there!


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

wow i cant wait to drive one of these brushless late model oh yeah freddie i hope you ordered my hyperdrive bias t-plates


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was the RC racing today ??


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

ok after further testing the 4200 motors were not fast enough so here are the rules for brushless late model, castle creation micro sidewinder esc with 5400kv motor, max pinion 14 tooth max spur 60 tooth everthing else box stock for now special thanks to micro for lending us motors and pinions for testing!


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

one more note special thanks to freddie for running the show today while being very under the weather. hope you get better soon:hat:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> ok after further testing the 4200 motors were not fast enough so here are the rules for brushless late model, castle creation micro sidewinder esc with 5400kv motor, max pinion 14 tooth max spur 60 tooth everthing else box stock for now special thanks to micro for lending us motors and pinions for testing!



So there you have it. Do to the CRAP motors that losi put out we have to have an option in which people can go to. I find it hard to beleive a conpany can put out a product that is only 95 % good and then refuse to recognize or admit the issues with the motors. Just another example of poor leadership in the RC comunity. 

We will still run the stock motor for those not able to make the jump to the brushless. I have given the novice racers the old Mini-T motors at cost which are a bit slower and run 10 times longer. and for 7 bucks well worth it. 

I would like to thank everyone who helop me get through yesterday I was really sick and still not even up to 50 % today. I should be my old nasty self by next week. I hope everyone has a nice week and thank you for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> ok after further testing the 4200 motors were not fast enough so here are the rules for brushless late model, castle creation micro sidewinder esc with 5400kv motor, max pinion 14 tooth max spur 60 tooth everthing else box stock for now special thanks to micro for lending us motors and pinions for testing!


WHAT TYPE OF PINIONS WERE YOU USING AND WHERE DO WE GET THEM??


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

DAVON said:


> WHAT TYPE OF PINIONS WERE YOU USING AND WHERE DO WE GET THEM??


You can use Associated pinions for the RC18, _though there are other opions,_ that you can pick up just about anywhere.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie, 
Have you been running the Novice late model class weekly. I'd like to get Logan's set up for him. Hope you feel better soon!!! We should be back to regular racing at the beginning of January.:thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

yes i believe we have the rc18 ones


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Will The Schapel Gears Work??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DAVON said:


> Will The Schapel Gears Work??


Yes those will mesh OK.
Freddie You felling better?
Is there going to be racing this Sunday. I'm sure there is but just wanted to check.


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> ok after further testing the 4200 motors were not fast enough so here are the rules for brushless late model, castle creation micro sidewinder esc with 5400kv motor, max pinion 14 tooth max spur 60 tooth everthing else box stock for now special thanks to micro for lending us motors and pinions for testing!


How far off was the 4200 compared to the Losi stock motor? Did anyone try the MicroPro ESC or was testing only done with the Sidewinder? And what batteries are you guys allowing?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Is there going to be racing this Sunday. I'm sure there is but just wanted to check.


I'm going to be racing Snow White around her castle!!!:thumbsup::woohoo: Everyone have a good Christmas and Logan and I will see you after the new year!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

CShearburn said:


> How far off was the 4200 compared to the Losi stock motor? Did anyone try the MicroPro ESC or was testing only done with the Sidewinder? And what batteries are you guys allowing?


the 4200 with a 18 tooth pinion witch was the biggest we could get on lap times were 5.2 about the same as a stock motor with a 12 tooth pinion the 5400 with 14 tooth pinion lap time were 4.5 to 4.7 with a good line the battery size is a max of 1400mah and freddie has plenty on stock. we only used the sidewinder esc hope this helps


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> the 4200 with a 18 tooth pinion witch was the biggest we could get on lap times were 5.2 about the same as a stock motor with a 12 tooth pinion the 5400 with 14 tooth pinion lap time were 4.5 to 4.7 with a good line the battery size is a max of 1400mah and freddie has plenty on stock. we only used the sidewinder esc hope this helps


Yes it does help a little. Did you guys try a smaller spur gear? It sounds like your track is similar in size to ours. Our laps times with the stock motor is anywhere from 4.3 - 4.5 depending on track conditions (lap times are better when pan-cars run). It would be interesting to see how the 4200 would run if you could get the proper gearing despite the motor plate limitation either by slotting the motor plate more or running a smaller spur. It would also be interesting to see if the MicroPro ESC would pick it up any as well. It is only around $20 more. 

Since you guys are running 1400's like us, another option would be to run the 5400 with a 5-cell while the stock motors ran with the 6-cells. It would be interesting to see how that would compare as apposed to running a gear limitation.

We are going to start testing Brushless options here soon at our track (www.allensrccars.com), but the hope is to find something that is maybe slightly slower than the stock motor but without having to implement a gear rule.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

at our track with stock motor and 16 tooth pinion fastest laps were 4.7's with 14 tooth stock motor the dropped to 4.9 to 5.1. the is no way at our track we would be able to gear a 4200 to get down to 4.5 lap times. sounds like your track is just a little shorter then ours. 4.5 lap times are plenty fast enough for are track,makes you have to drive a good line to get that time!


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

CShearburn said:


> Yes it does help a little. Did you guys try a smaller spur gear? It sounds like your track is similar in size to ours. Our laps times with the stock motor is anywhere from 4.3 - 4.5 depending on track conditions (lap times are better when pan-cars run). It would be interesting to see how the 4200 would run if you could get the proper gearing despite the motor plate limitation either by slotting the motor plate more or running a smaller spur. It would also be interesting to see if the MicroPro ESC would pick it up any as well. It is only around $20 more.
> 
> Since you guys are running 1400's like us, another option would be to run the 5400 with a 5-cell while the stock motors ran with the 6-cells. It would be interesting to see how that would compare as apposed to running a gear limitation.
> 
> We are going to start testing Brushless options here soon at our track (www.allensrccars.com), but the hope is to find something that is maybe slightly slower than the stock motor but without having to implement a gear rule.


i would not be suprise if you guys went with the 4200 motors at your track with a 18 tooth pinion that your lap times would be around a 4.7 to 4.8 and i dont personal think the micro pro esc will make any difference but i might be wrong on that to


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm sure you know this but the mini lst spurs fit the late models which would give you a 54 tooth spur gear and also a 50 which is really to small unles you want to run in the 20 tooth range for pinions. we've been running a trinity motor which is lasting but can't compete against the stock motor with a max of 14 tooth pinion on the stocker. the best i could get out of the trinity was a 4.5 lap time where the stocker i could get a 4.2 lap time.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

complicated !!!!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> complicated !!!!


if losi would have put a better motor in it there would be less problems. i guess they had to blow it on something.


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> complicated !!!!


Yes, and that is exactly what we are NOT looking for. Keep it simple if you want people to stick around. When you start using 5 cells and different speed controllers and different spurs, You start making it complicated, thus making to hard for new people to understand, then they think the old guys know something they dont, then they quit, then you have the mini-T craze all over again. Use Bud's BRP as an example, They dont change everything every other week, and they have had the same guys racing together for years, and they also attract new guys.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

jason you have pm


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

chevman81 said:


> Yes, and that is exactly what we are NOT looking for. Keep it simple if you want people to stick around. When you start using 5 cells and different speed controllers and different spurs, You start making it complicated, thus making to hard for new people to understand, then they think the old guys know something they dont, then they quit, then you have the mini-T craze all over again. Use Bud's BRP as an example, They dont change everything every other week, and they have had the same guys racing together for years, and they also attract new guys.


I don't see how mandating one less cell or a different spur is any more complicated than telling someone they have the option of a completely new ESC/motor system but have to use a different pinion. The different speed control really doesn't make it anymore confusing. Its already available and is just as confusing for the new guy to make sure he has the right one now as it owuld be if you allowed the MicroPro. There is only a $20 difference in cost between the two, and if the 4200 with a Sidewinder was not quite on par with the performance of the stock motor, then maybe the (theoretically better) MicroPro ESC would add just enough performance to even them up enough to not worry about a gear rule. I have no idea, I've never tried the MicroPro and compared it to the Sidewinder. It may not be any faster at all.

My main issue with limiting the brushless with a gear rule is it doesn't match up the actual power, it just limits the revs. The brushless is still going to hit so hard on low end torque you'll start having to replace the gear diff every week, or allow a ball diff, and possibly CVD's. These parts barely hold up to the torque of the stock motor as it is. This wouldn't really be much of an issue at our track since we allow the option of a ball diff already, but the fewer things people have to buy to keep the car going, the better.

I believe the LST spurs fit the LM. Part # LOSB0935. This package comes with a 50t and 54t spur. It would be interesting to see how the 4200 compares when geared to what it needs. If a gear rule with a 5400 works for your track, then great. I've been somewhat tracking what rules different tracks were using for this car, and it kinda sucks the vast differences.

We will be doing some testing with the brushless systems ourselves within this next week. I'll pass along what we find.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

cshearburn to my understanding if a 18 tooth w/60 spur wasnt fast enough dropping down in spur gear is not going to make it any faster and for are gear rule at are track its not limiting anyone because you cant hold it wide open around the track nowhere near! good luck with your testing


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have been running the same diff, and whole car for that matter for 6 weeks and have not replace a single part. I understand the diff may be a little weak, but If you use the throttle a little bit, you should have no problem.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

chevman81 said:


> I have been running the same diff, and whole car for that matter for 6 weeks and have not replace a single part. I understand the diff may be a little weak, but If you use the throttle a little bit, you should have no problem.


You know what guys we are doing our thing. If the rest of the world wants to do something different then so be it. Tell them to start their own tread and screw things up. Change diffs to ? there is s stupid statment and so goes just BS after BS Learn to drive instead of wanting to go faster. Walk before you run. I am tired of people wanting to go fast fast fast and the retards cannot even drive straight down a straight 

For our guys playing with these things we are making our rules Cecil and Micro tested, they came up with things. its simple. Its not up for discusion do not like it dont race. simple. I am tired of reading and watching crap go up on the thread because of unknowledgeable " racers" 

This is a $ 189.00 toy car. We are having fun with it BOX stock. Losi dropped the ball with the CRAP motor. Cecil has tested for an answer for those wanting to do something else. Thats it. no this or thats its it or nothing. What people do at their own track is their choice. Go play with it in your kitchen I dont care. 

I got box stock the super Novice guys and gals I gave them the old Losi Mini-T motor. For the others its the CRAP losi motor it comes with and for those willing to avoid the CRAP the brusless system Cecil and Jason put it. Those are the simple exceptions. We are posting things that we are doing if others may want to follow. If not we really do not care. I hate to sound mean but I am tired of the Crap from people for a cheep toy car


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

Glad to see you are feeling back to normal again freddie!!!!!:wave::woohoo:


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> cshearburn to my understanding if a 18 tooth w/60 spur wasnt fast enough dropping down in spur gear is not going to make it any faster and for are gear rule at are track its not limiting anyone because you cant hold it wide open around the track nowhere near! good luck with your testing


I don't know if more pinion or less spur would make it faster or not, but unfortunately neither do you since you stopped at the 18/60 because of the motor plate limitation. Fact is less spur might actually be faster for two reasons. If the 4200 does in fact need more pinion to go faster, the smaller spur does both allow a bigger pinion without having to modify the motor plate and it reduces the gear ratio the same way going up on pinion does. I also didn't say the gear rule was limiting anyone, I said it was only limiting the top revs the motor will put out, and not the torque off the turns. My concerns about only restricting top end and not the overall powerband of the motor is because of drive-train durability (or lack of). Like I said before, if the gear rule is working then thats great, I was only offering other alternatives that you may not have thought of yet.





Freddie's Hobbies said:


> You know what guys we are doing our thing. If the rest of the world wants to do something different then so be it. Tell them to start their own tread and screw things up. *Change diffs to ? there is s stupid statment and so goes just BS after BS*


Excuse me, but there is no reason to get all defensive and start telling me what I'm saying is stupid. That is the equivilent of me calling the idea of dropping the 4200 for a FASTER 5400 motor and a gear rule because you were unwilling to put a smaller spur on the 4200 stupid. I don't see the reason for bashing my ideas. I'm not bashing yours, only offering a different perspective. If you think the car will hold up to the extra torque of the brushless, then great. I'll check back in a month and see how many diffs, outdrives, and rear axles you guys have gone through. Maybe I'll be surprised.




Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Learn to drive instead of wanting to go faster. Walk before you run. I am tired of people wanting to go fast fast fast and the retards cannot even drive straight down a straight


This entire paragraph is irrelevant to this discussion. No one is talking about making the car faster. In fact quite the opposite. Please show where anyone said we need to make the car faster. 



Freddie's Hobbies said:


> For our guys playing with these things we are making our rules Cecil and Micro tested, they came up with things. its simple. Its not up for discusion do not like it dont race. simple. *I am tired of reading and watching crap go up on the thread because of unknowledgeable " racers"*


Same here. Why don't you actually read the thread before you go off on a rant. No one is saying your rules are stupid. It is only a discussion to make the class as good as we can given what we have to work with. You really do need to chill out. If you had paid attention AT ALL, you would have noticed I am not even in the same state. I have no intention of racing at your track, I am only discussing ideas to make the class better based on our own experience at our track. There is NO REASON to go off on a rant like you're talking to a bunch of 6 year olds.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

well put freddie people not racing at freddies or planning on racing there need to start there own thread! this thread is for loyal racers that run at freddies track the rules are clearly stated and have been cleared with the king we are trying to keep it as simple as we can so that anyone wanting to run the class can without having to spend more money then they have too!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey get *OFF MY *THREAD 

Can I make it any simpler than that ?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey get *OFF MY *THREAD
> 
> Can I make it any simpler than that ?


You forgot to say Merry Christmas!!!:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> You forgot to say Merry Christmas!!!:wave:


I am sorry *MERRY CHRISTMAS * :wave:


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey get *OFF MY *THREAD
> 
> Can I make it any simpler than that ?


Try putting YOUR thread where it belongs then... in the Track Section. Sorry, I assumed all threads in the Mini RC section were about discussing the Mini RC cars and how to make them better.  I assumed since you put your thread here it was open to anyone for civilized discussions. 


In any case... Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Are you done yet ?? 

Can this guy not get it in his head ?

He must be the guy in the left lane driving 50 talking on his cell phone telling others there a bad driver


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh wait I got a better idea why dont you got to CShearburn track thread. Oh wait I didnt see one. Well wait post your great ideas on CShearburn pointer thread ?  Wait I see dont see one.

Here we go, go to you tracks thread where you race at  You do race dont you ? and post there all of your great ideas and thoughts. Not here your not welcome Got it ? :freak: < Thats a Freak if you didnt get it


----------



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Are you done yet ??
> 
> Can this guy not get it in his head ?
> 
> He must be the guy in the left lane driving 50 talking on his cell phone telling others there a bad driver


Yes, I am now since I just realized that I must have exceeded the maximum age and/or maturity level to play in this thread. Sorry, I assumed I was talking to a much more mature audience. Now I see you're playing it up infront of your friends... how cute. And not to worry, I wouldn't race at your track if I lived next door. :freak:

Even still... Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok now that, thats done. geezzz 

Lets get back to out normal post of doing something constructive shall we.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

So we decided on the 5400s then? What gear ratio did they come up with?


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> So we decided on the 5400s then? What gear ratio did they come up with?


max spur 60 max pinion 14 the 4200 motors were just not fast enough but the 5400 are a blast better get yourself one when are you racing next?


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

iroczcec said:


> max spur 60 max pinion 14 the 4200 motors were just not fast enough but the 5400 are a blast better get yourself one when are you racing next?


I havent worked in 3 weeks so im tryin to budget myself right now. itll prolly be after the 1st of the year before i get back to the LM. Im done throwin junk motors at these things.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> I havent worked in 3 weeks so im tryin to budget myself right now. itll prolly be after the 1st of the year before i get back to the LM. Im done throwin junk motors at these things.


good cant wait to rub some paint with you!:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> good cant wait to rub some paint with you!:wave:


Paint ?  .............  I know what you were thinking


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone going to run there BRP cars Sunday?


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Paint ?  .............  I know what you were thinking


speaking of rubbing paint what ever happeen to that 21.5 car of your lets see you has what 5 or 6 weeks now to have the thing up and running how many excuses do i have to hear before i see this thing on the track what is 1-800-b-fast out of the country! maybe howard will put it together for you:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Dude was I not like dieing this weekend ? finishing up my car was on on my get done now list :dude:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

just another excuse geez how many of these do you have did i mention you have had 6 weeks to get this done:freak:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

He has more important things to take care of, like slots. How are those brushless motors working for you.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Toxic2 said:


> How are those brushless motors working for you.


AFTER ONE DAY OF RACING THEY HAVEN'T BURNT OUT YET SO I GUESS THEY'RE BETTER THAN THE STOCK MOTORS.:lol::lol:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxic2 said:


> He has more important things to take care of, like slots. How are those brushless motors working for you.


oh hi tom i mean eric i been watching for your stuff to be for sale in the rc swap my as well sell it if your not gonna race it:wave: oh yeah i love the brushless motor:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have the BRP Rent A Racer Sunday if anyone is interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone. I hope everyone has a safe and happy Chrismas :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Happy holidays to you too Freddie, thanks for putting on all the good races !


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any late models or slider running Sunday?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Any late models or slider running Sunday?


I HAVE MY LATE MODEL SET UP FOR BRUSHLESS.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DAVON said:


> I HAVE MY LATE MODEL SET UP FOR BRUSHLESS.:thumbsup:


Do You have a fast 5400 or a slow one


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Do You have a fast 5400 or a slow one


HOPEFULLY A FAST ONE.:freak:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

sorry guys jason and i are out for sunday dang family things let us know about the speed on the brushless motor i think they miss marked mine at least i hope they did!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

iroczcec said:


> sorry guys jason and i are out for sunday dang family things let us know about the speed on the brushless motor i think they miss marked mine at least i hope they did!


 
Word is there are some not labled correctly.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Where did all the late models and sliders go


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Where did all the late models and sliders go


spec-class heaven ?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

mini_racer said:


> spec-class heaven ?


I am thinking the Holiday's  geezzzzzzz


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Humor me do you even race a car ? and against who ? :freak:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Humor me do you even race a car ? and against who ? :freak:


roflmao - good one


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thats what I thought, stay off my thread and go to your own tracks thread. :freak:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Thats what I thought, stay off my thread and go to your own tracks thread. :freak:


will do












_note to self: check "freddies" off the list _


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Now there's a list??? 
Happy New Year to All!

Kid


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Now there's a list???
> Happy New Year to All!
> 
> Kid


yeh are you on it have a happy new year freddie see ya next sunday!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> yeh are you on it have a happy new year freddie see ya next sunday!!!!!


WOW Now Thats Funny!! , you made me laugh :roll::roll:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah it was kind thin on sunday but it was still fun. It looks like im going to have to upgrade to the brushless system. I like the way they pull out of the corners. An since i toasted the Esc not long ago an havn't upgraded yet why not spend the extra little bit an get the good stuff. Freddy you have those in stock??


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

jason and i will be there this sunday with are brushless i think i got a mislabel motor so i have another coming.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunatly i wont be their this sunday. im leaving town again for work. I hope this is it for a little while for traveling. I ran with dave on Sunday an he was about 3-4 laps faster than me an my stocker.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

better get yourself a brushless system


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> jason and i will be there this sunday with are brushless i think i got a mislabel motor so i have another coming.


WHAT WAS YOUR BEST TOTAL LAPS WITH THE MOTOR IN YOUR CAR...I QUALIFIED WITH 44 LAPS THE OTHER BRUSHLESS QUALIFIED WITH 46 LAPS AND I WON THE MAIN WITH 46 LAPS.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i am not sure but i was running 4.5 lap time and probaly could have been a little faster with a better line while jason was running 4.8 lap times with a good line. what were your guys lap times? i am sending my old motor to castle they are going to do a kv test on it as soon as i get my new one


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Not Sure What The Fastest Lap Times Were But It Figures Out To Be Around 5.2 Seconds Average Lap Times


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

:wave:Slow Pokes!!!:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You guys will have fast boy Dave with you this week to  Mr. Roll over


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ouch that wasnt nice. lol


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> You guys will have fast boy Dave with you this week to  Mr. Roll over


thanks for the warning!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Ouch that wasnt nice. lol


Nice ? who said anything about being nice ?  I was just calling it as I see it


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well this is very true. So what is the hot brushless system that eveyone is running now??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Depends on if You get the right one for the label !!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Depends on if You get the right one for the label !!!!


Isn't that the truth, Mine is labeled 4100 No wounder I am slow


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Well this is very true. So what is the hot brushless system that eveyone is running now??


THE CASTLE SIDEWINDER WITH THE 5400....GEARING LIMIT 60/14.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well guess thats the setup i need to get in the ride.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was racing today ?? Any BRP's


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> How was racing today ?? Any BRP's


IT WAS ALOT OF FUN...3 BRUSHLESS BRPs AND 1 STOCK.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Norm (Dec 29, 2005)

You're right! I was suprised to see that stocker making a race of it; the motor was toast but he did good.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

great day of brushless racing!


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

iroczcec said:


> just an update on the late model brushless class we are going to allow taking off the driver side nerf bar off and replace it with a battery tray of your making this will help the handling and hopefully reduce some tire wear and cars rolling over on the track.


But thats not box stock. I thought that the motor upgrade was going to be the only thing that was going to be allowed. Now it seems like the whole car is going to be re engineered.

If these are stock speeds that you guys are running then you shouldnt have to do a chassis modification. 

Wats going to be next? diff upgrade? Aluminum shocks? Foam tires? Lipo?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

NatalieMorgan said:


> But thats not box stock. I thought that the motor upgrade was going to be the only thing that was going to be allowed. Now it seems like the whole car is going to be re engineered.
> 
> If these are stock speeds that you guys are running then you shouldnt have to do a chassis modification.
> 
> Wats going to be next? diff upgrade? Aluminum shocks? Foam tires? Lipo?


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> But thats not box stock. I thought that the motor upgrade was going to be the only thing that was going to be allowed. Now it seems like the whole car is going to be re engineered.
> 
> If these are stock speeds that you guys are running then you shouldnt have to do a chassis modification.
> 
> Wats going to be next? diff upgrade? Aluminum shocks? Foam tires? Lipo?


Yea, what she said


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Toxic2 said:


> Yea, what she said


+1 on above


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

iroczcec said:


> just an update on the late model brushless class we are going to allow taking off the driver side nerf bar off and replace it with a battery tray of your making this will help the handling and hopefully reduce some tire wear and cars rolling over on the track.


 
This sounds like it is now a mod class, as you now have to "make" your own battery tray. 

Just keep it box stock! The idea of using the brushless was simply to eliminate the motor issues. My brushless is just about ready to go, and if I have to remove the nerf bar and make my own tray, I am less likely to race it at all.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No No No *No NO*
This is not rocket science. We had a box stock class, Simple Then we were handed a great car with a crappy motor. We delt with it for a short time. Then the decision was made to go to Brushless that will run the same speed as stock. The 5400 motor with a 14 tooth pinion was the choice. 

Now everyone who chaged their cars ? where did all that come from ? *BOX STOCK CAR * 5400 brushless motor with a 14 tooth pinion PERIOD !! 

Everyone is the same, Everyone is on the same playing field. If you noticed the class grew with eveything was equal. and thats how its going to stay. I will check cars next week. Anyone who shanged their cars ? I sugest you put the stock parts *back on * :thumbsup:

And one more thing there is an idiot that posted on here that even wrote it on a list *not* to post on here. dosnt your home town track have a thread you can screw up :freak: I guess I was right in my discription


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> And one more thing there is an idiot that posted on here that even wrote it on a list *not* to post on here. dosnt your home town track have a thread you can screw up :freak: I guess I was right in my discription


I hope you're not talking about Bud... 

Freddie did you pick up 2 more laps??
Did you beat bud again??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No its not Bud and Bud Chickened out ! I think getting spanked two weeks in a row would of been bad for his ego  Ha ha 

I lowered the front end and put acronym in the front left. Well lets just say it goes a lot better. Doing those few changes made the car more aggressive, So it turned in a lot more. Which then I had to turn down the steering once again. And everyone knows me did I go and practice before hand?  

So I found all of this out in the first heat. And then the fact I could not drive a line to save my life. I hit the ice more times than not. “ lower chassis / ice “ = bad mixture = slower lap times

So I let Dave M. Run it the second heat same batteries I had in it two weeks ago just keep charging them and he ran 4.8s So I cycled the battery for the main and zapped the heck out of them and ran 4.7’s 4.8s. I ran a 4.9 two laps from the end. The cars there I just need to practice. Like I have the time. 

Dave L. was right there most of the race as well. I think Bud could of pulled in a third :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> I did not run


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes My 2x2 truck bodied racer was not up to it that last race 

But all is changed :thumbsup:

Freddie >> I need my 15 tooth gear back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Yes My 2x2 truck bodied racer was not up to it that last race
> 
> But all is changed :thumbsup:
> 
> Freddie >> I need my 15 tooth gear back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I hope so... I was disappointed in you last race...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well I have a few weeks to get my machine ready again. I need to send back the 4100 and get those extra 600 rpms from the 4200.:woohoo:

And look for gears. Its pretty bad when the distributors dont even have them.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The dist have been Back Ordered on BRP cars for over a month  

I have them they just don't order stuff anymore. They want to work on BO's I think.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> No No No *No NO*
> This is not rocket science. We had a box stock class, Simple Then we were handed a great car with a crappy motor. We delt with it for a short time. Then the decision was made to go to Brushless that will run the same speed as stock. The 5400 motor with a 14 tooth pinion was the choice.
> 
> Now everyone who chaged their cars ? where did all that come from ? *BOX STOCK CAR * 5400 brushless motor with a 14 tooth pinion PERIOD !!
> ...


talk to your buddy dave messenger he is the one that put one on first how come you think he can drive his car now it handle better. box stock it is!


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> But thats not box stock. I thought that the motor upgrade was going to be the only thing that was going to be allowed. Now it seems like the whole car is going to be re engineered.
> 
> If these are stock speeds that you guys are running then you shouldnt have to do a chassis modification.
> 
> Wats going to be next? diff upgrade? Aluminum shocks? Foam tires? Lipo?


do you even race carpet anymore? this isnt the rock crawler section:dude:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxic2 said:


> Yea, what she said


ok mr i gave up carpet racing! it went from part time to no time hmmm:freak:


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Let me get this straight I can run a Losi brushless Speedo or any other manufactures Speedo as long as i have the Castle 5400 Motor and the required gear ratio as set by the Track??


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

windix60 said:


> Let me get this straight I can run a Losi brushless Speedo or any other manufactures Speedo as long as i have the Castle 5400 Motor and the required gear ratio as set by the Track??


not correct it must be a castle creation sidewinder esc with the 5400kv motor max pinion 14 max spur 60 everything else box stock!


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey anyone want to buy a BRP lots of batts, teken b1, ds9411 and lots of tires and stuff


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> No No No *No NO*
> This is not rocket science. We had a box stock class, Simple Then we were handed a great car with a crappy motor. We delt with it for a short time. Then the decision was made to go to Brushless that will run the same speed as stock. The 5400 motor with a 14 tooth pinion was the choice.
> 
> Now everyone who chaged their cars ? where did all that come from ? *BOX STOCK CAR * 5400 brushless motor with a 14 tooth pinion PERIOD !!
> ...


I'm the idiot, the same idiot that tried to suggest (nicely) in the very beginning to go BL and that it would eliminate the whole motor problem you were having at your track and you said "No No No *No NO*" and basically was a jerk about.

Now you're being a jerk again just because people are seeing your class you demanded to be box stock is drifting ever farther from it. :freak: Try either calming down, taking up smoking again, or getting back on your meds. 

My home track(s) are getting along just fine, thank you; we tend to try and think things out and not beat our heads against the wall, or go around stomping our feet, shouting at people and being rude.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

mini_racer said:


> will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is your own message to yourself. Try reading it and do what you told yourself to do.
Once again a total idiot:freak:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i guess some people just cant get the message! this thread is for people who race at freddie track!!! note i said freddies track its one thing to read it but how about sending your comments else where. freddie i was under the idea the dave messenger pass the batt tray by you,his car has been like that for the last couple of weeks, next time i will check with you first.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

No he did not, thats why I made the statment this past sunday that I was going to tech the cars this coming week. I am sure he will be cool with what ever. he will just go back to rolling over :lol::roll:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> This is your own message to yourself. Try reading it and do what you told yourself to do.
> Once again a total idiot:freak:


Oh, I remember -- I remember you being a jerk the first time (when I tried to be of help), I remember you being total jerk the second time trying to insult me (while I held my tongue), and it wasn't until you took the time like an moron to mention me again that I commented this time.

All the PMs about you were right, but the classic was "at best he's a tad bit PMS-ish". 


_Grow up, it's better for biz_ :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Your a joke trying to help. You want to help LEAVE how can in idiot who dosnt race, help anyone?? I am sure you think your all that and a bag of chips, Here is a news flash Your nothing and a pain in the behind to us. so leave like a good idiot will ya :wave: bye bye


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Your a joke trying to help. You want to help LEAVE how can in idiot who dosnt race, help anyone?? I am sure you think your all that and a bag of chips, Here is a news flash Your nothing and a pain in the behind to us. so leave like a good idiot will ya :wave: bye bye


You're a joke for not listening and being obstinant. 
Like YOU know squat about me.
Just because you think you're some bigshot, and have your po-diddly little track, doesn't make people's view of your jerk-ish personality change any.

And before you go bashing my racing abilities any further, next time you win anything of consequence make sure and let the world know.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Lessin Retard you invited the short bus over to your mother garage and held a race and called it what ever you did, Thats about all you ever won. You more than welcome to show us " novices " just how good you are, Go to a " real " race and go do something. 

I own a business. I race every now and then just for something to do. I do not do it as a hobby and I am quite sure I can lap your slow butt. Stay off my thread I have asked you more than once. You even said yourself you were staying off, Hence what does that make you look like ? AN IDIOT ! 

Any more from you I will just ask Hank to deleat your post on my thread and be done with you little man . And for the record " Little tracks " you really do not get out of your hole to often do you ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There's alot of love here....


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Lessin Retard you invited the short bus over to your mother garage and held a race and called it what ever you did, Thats about all you ever won. You more than welcome to show us " novices " just how good you are, Go to a " real " race and go do something.
> 
> I own a business. I race every now and then just for something to do. I do not do it as a hobby and I am quite sure I can lap your slow butt. Stay off my thread I have asked you more than once. You even said yourself you were staying off, Hence what does that make you look like ? AN IDIOT !
> 
> Any more from you I will just ask Hank to deleat your post on my thread and be done with you little man . And for the record " Little tracks " you really do not get out of your hole to often do you ?


If you're going to go around acting like a jerk at your house it's one thing, and you can bully all the guys at your little hole in the wall track is fine. You'll do yourself in sooner than later.

Just because you have a little 1/4 scale track doesn't make you a real man or it a big track either. You should get out in the real world more often.

And if you're going to start questioning people's diminished mental capacity perhaps it's advisable now to show off your own. ... or at the very least learn how to spell basic words like "listen."

Oh, and my mother is dead asswhipe so keep her out of it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guy's be nice


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

iroczcec said:


> do you even race carpet anymore? this isnt the rock crawler section:dude:



Im takin a break from the Late models to see how this all plays out. I didnt rush out and buy a brushless and ESc because I knew something like this would happen. Same thing with the COT class last year and the brushless spec truck class as well... once you guys get all the details ironed out and things are set in stone ill be back.

Maybe you should go get a rock crawler theres very few rules so you guys can change whatever you want.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

*What???*



Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Lessin Retard you invited the short bus over to your mother garage and held a race and called it what ever you did, Thats about all you ever won. You more than welcome to show us " novices " just how good you are, Go to a " real " race and go do something.
> 
> I own a business. I race every now and then just for something to do. I do not do it as a hobby and I am quite sure I can lap your slow butt. Stay off my thread I have asked you more than once. You even said yourself you were staying off, Hence what does that make you look like ? AN IDIOT !
> 
> Any more from you I will just ask Hank to deleat your post on my thread and be done with you little man . And for the record " Little tracks " you really do not get out of your hole to often do you ?


LEAVE THE SHORT BUS OUT OF IT!!


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Im takin a break from the Late models to see how this all plays out. I didnt rush out and buy a brushless and ESc because I knew something like this would happen. Same thing with the COT class last year and the brushless spec truck class as well... once you guys get all the details ironed out and things are set in stone ill be back.
> 
> Maybe you should go get a rock crawler theres very few rules so you guys can change whatever you want.


boy i sure do miss the cot body maybe that because i was dominating that class!!!:woohoo: well i know one thing 14 tooth pinion 60 spur with the sidewinder 5400 system is perfect speed for the late model class:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> boy i sure do miss the cot body maybe that because i was dominating that class!!!:woohoo: well i know one thing 14 tooth pinion 60 spur with the sidewinder 5400 system is perfect speed for the late model class:thumbsup:


HOW WOULD YOU KNOW THAT???? YOUR MOTOR IS WAY TO FAST TO BE A 5400.....YOU WERE A RED BLUR ON THE TRACK.:thumbsup:
BUT THE OTHERS WERE VERY CLOSE IN SPEED..:woohoo:
AND IT WILL BE ALOT OF FUN WHEN WE ALL ARE RACING TOGETHER.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

DAVON said:


> HOW WOULD YOU KNOW THAT???? YOUR MOTOR IS WAY TO FAST TO BE A 5400.....YOU WERE A RED BLUR ON THE TRACK.:thumbsup:
> BUT THE OTHERS WERE VERY CLOSE IN SPEED..:woohoo:
> AND IT WILL BE ALOT OF FUN WHEN WE ALL ARE RACING TOGETHER.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


i sent that motor back to castle yesterday i told them to test it and if its not a 5400 to replace it with one! are you taking your late model with you on sat nite? i should be there i cant race on sunday i have a birthday party to go to!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> i sent that motor back to castle yesterday i told them to test it and if its not a 5400 to replace it with one! are you taking your late model with you on sat nite? i should be there i cant race on sunday i have a birthday party to go to!


I'LL BRING IT..:thumbsup:
I PLAN ON RACING SUNDAY ALSO...WILL THERE BE ANY BRUSHLESS LATE MODELS AT FREDDIES??


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

me and jason wont be but dave messenger and two others that were running stock are suppose to have brushless systems by this weekend. but i am not sure if they will be there are not it was adam and rich.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS..:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will have 3 more systems in stock Friday if anyone wants to join you guys in the fun


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

FREDDIE COULD YOU POST HOW THE WEATHER AND ROADS ARE SUNDAY MORNING....I'D LIKE TO COME OUT BUT IF ITS BAD OUT YOUR WAY I'LL PASS...HAD TO MUCH FUN DRIVING TODAY.:freak::freak:
THANKS I'LL CHECK IN THE MORNING.:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Picturing Freddie flying around in a helicopter with binoculars scouting out the area at dawn


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

The roads are as clean as a whisle :thumbsup: COme on OUT !


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I am 20 mins. from Freddie and my roads are snow covered but plowed. No problem.:thumbsup: I'll be there. Too bad my buds Cecil and Jason won't be.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxic2 said:


> I am 20 mins. from Freddie and my roads are snow covered but plowed. No problem.:thumbsup: I'll be there. Too bad my buds Cecil and Jason won't be.


coming out of retirement or just observing? got my other 5400 motor in my latemodel it doesnt blow the tires off it when i hit throttle like the last one wanted to.


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I had a free sunday and came out to play but nobody showed up.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxic2 said:


> I had a free sunday and came out to play but nobody showed up.


sure show up during a winter storm weekend i see how you are!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

We just added another new BRPer to the mix this Sunday, Growing every day :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The future ???? :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie has anyone been running the novice Mini Late Model class???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes I have two wifes in a novice novice class and then I have 4-5 novice and then the rest of the uys who think they can dive in just late mode l


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Yes I have two wifes in a novice novice class and then I have 4-5 novice and then the rest of the uys who think they can dive in just late mode l


Thanks Freddie!!! I'll get Logan's ready for Sunday. I'll need one of those Novice motors!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> Thanks Freddie!!! I'll get Logan's ready for Sunday. I'll need one of those Novice motors!!!:thumbsup:


I have one set back for you :thumbsup:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Yes I have two wifes in a novice novice class and then I have 4-5 novice and then the rest of the uys who think they can dive in just late mode l


maybe you should get one of those late models paint it pink then we'll have 4-6 novice racers:wave: hows that 21.5 car coming? :dude:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You've been doing stand up at nights havn't you ?


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

man you have got me figured out dont ya!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

All I know you rtop of the pile performace has fallen the last few weeks. I think pushing you off the top would be pretty easy now. You guys do know the late models have to be stok configuration no extended battery tray for this week :thumbsup:


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

yep cec has his new slower motor in and everthing is back to stock maybe we can keep up with him this weekend


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Now that he is on the same playing field, I may have to make a Brushless novice class for he can run against the slow guys


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

what you need some company???? after watching you drive that brp car i can understand why you afraid of getting that 21.5 car going how many weeks have you had to get that thing ready? oh wait i forgot 1-800-b-fast retired:wave::woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

How Many Late Models Plan On Showing Sunday???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I know I sold another three brushless set ups so its goin gto be a nice class this week :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

CHECK THESE NEW BODIES FOR THE MINI LATEMODEL...:thumbsup: http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/258-2 Impala COT-18.JPG
http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/259-1 Batesville LM.JPG


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

them are sweet! i should be back next week did you hear the steelers are in the super bowl!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

iroczcec said:


> did you hear the steelers are in the super bowl!


YES....I ALSO HERD THEY LOST.:thumbsup:
*GO CARDINALS!!!*


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

DAVON said:


> YES....I ALSO HERD THEY LOST.:thumbsup:
> *GO CARDINALS!!!*


Cardinals?????? What about your home team?????:wave:
GO STEELERS!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> Cardinals?????? What about your home team?????:wave:
> GO STEELERS!!!!:woohoo:


SOMEDAY THEY'LL MAKE IT BUT I WON'T LIVE TO SEE IT.:drunk::freak::drunk:


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i have a new 5400 motor for sale in rc swap for 45 buck if anyone needs one


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

iroczcec said:


> i have a new 5400 motor for sale in rc swap for 45 buck if anyone needs one


Is it the fast one?


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Is it the fast one?


nope sent that one back and they replaced it with a new one the other one was mislabeled


----------



## chevman81 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hopefully me and cec should be back next week, between sickness and business, we cant get anything else done!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

chevman81 said:


> Hopefully me and cec should be back next week, between sickness and business, we cant get anything else done!!


Trust me I know the feeling


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Who Will Be There This Sunday???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will but with My BRP Maybe Tang and Micro should bring out there late models !!!


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

I will have mine ready to go.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

windix60 said:


> I will have mine ready to go.


Factory ride?? Don't forget My items please


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Not a problem I will have them Sunday.

Seeya then,
Kelly


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone that came out today. we had a Great BRP turn out.:thumbsup: 

See you guys in a couple of weeks :wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS TO YOU FREDDIE FOR GIVING US A GREAT PLACE TO PLAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Is there anyway we can amend the rules to be able to run a ball diff? It would save money for the racers in the long run and it would keep the cars from eating gears at $4.99 a pop.


----------

